# NORCAR Halloween Classic



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

Your location for information on the Halloween Classic at the Gate.


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

*From Ray*

Hello everyone,


I want to let everyone know some Great news about the Gate in Maple heights, Ohio for 2003 and 2004!!!

First and foremost is that we wil be having a Practice Day on August 23rd, a Saturday. This will be on a new layout!!

The next bit of great news is that the Fall Season and the start of the Fall Points Series starts September 21st!!.

And what everyone here has been waiting for!!

Introducing the 2003 NORCAR Halloween Classic, October 25, 26th, 2003.

This will be a Trophy Race for:

BRP
Stock Sedan
Modified Sedan
Stock 12th scale
Modified 12th Scale

Trophies and plaques will be rewarded for TQ's in each class, A-Mains and more!!!! Over 70 awards in all!!!

Many more details, including the Fall schedule will be posted on the NORCAR at the Gate website soon.

Everyone is welcome to e-mail me for the Fall Schedule and the Race Flyer in Word format if you cannot wait for the pdf on the website!!!

Once again I would like to Thank our very own Alan Forro for his hard work on the NORCAR at the Gate website!! It has been fully updated with new Fall and Winter schedules, pics of the new boards and track and the offical entry form for the NORCAR Halloween Classic!!!

NORCAR AT THE GATE WEBSITE




I would like to especially thank our 2003/2004 sponsors at this time.

BRP
Power Push
NIFTECH
Team 1RC
Parma PSE
JR
Diamond Northern RC


Get ready for a busy and exciting Fall Season-the best yet!!! Were working very hard so you all can come out and Play Hard!!! See you all at the last Summer Series Points Race on August 12th


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

*Web Site*

http://www.the-big-al.com/NORCAR


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

11 entries in and confirmed!!!

Yaaahoooo!! Thats nothing compared to the number of people who are going to sign-up on Tuesday!!

Ray


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

*Tuesday*

Ray,

I'm just going to bring my entries in on Tuesday if that is ok. I'd hate to have it lost in the mail!

Again,

I like the bump ups!


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

*BUmp-UP Rule!!!*

Pete,

Understand in gas racing where this originates from-I think-you have a CHOICE!!! YOu can, as the winner take the Bump-up and forfeit your win-thus giving your trophy to second, and second to third and third to fourth. Its only fair!! If you dont take the Bump-up-you keep the trophy and the next Main runs with 9-guys-not 10!! Its not fair that you get to keep the trophy and get a shot at another trophy!!! 

The logic of course being that if you need to bump from the D to the A-why would you want a D-Main trophy when you deserved a A-Main trophy!!!

AT the 1/8th On-Road NAts-Aaron bumped from the C to the B and was on his way to bumping from the B to the A-when misfortune hit with a fobbled pitstop!!!

Ray


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Ray: Are we really doin' bump-ups at the Classic? Are you trying to kill me??!??! I have to get accustomed to J-lap, and deal with bump-ups? DEAR LORD! Of course with bump-ups I might be able to get into the C!

Do you need me to send in an entry form, or do you want me to e-mail you my info? 

I'm trying to figure out how I can wrangle my way outta work early on the 12th to come play with you guys, and re-acquaint myself with J-LAP prior to the impending festivities. When are you guys starting up on Sundays again?


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

*Bump ups*

Ray,

I wasn't sure how the Bumpups worked! That sounds great to me. Also, we may want to try the bump ups in some of our races. Just to get acustom to how they work, unless you or Jimmy and Arron have it down to a science at MOR Car.

It would be interesting to see how logistically it will work with the number of classes given.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Ian-Just e-mail your info to : [email protected]

Kill-ya-Nah-Just Maime (sp?) you a bit-A few scares to remember us by!!!

but in the end-remember-we LUV YA BAby!!!! 

Practice day is August 23rd and first race is Sept 21st!!!

Pete-Yup-we will be practicing it all!!!


----------



## 1fastguy1 (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey Ray I thought we were racing on the 12th
Mo


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Mo-typo-Sorry about that!!!

See ya Tuesday-Cannot wait to try my Xray T1 with PIllow Ball.


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Alright, talked to Pulfer last night and he's goin' up on the 12th. My request for Tuesday off is being reviewed as we speak. God willing, I'll be there too. :devil:


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

*Confirmed entries 08/07/03*

Stock TC 

David Usnik 
Eli Ezro 
Jim Herrmann 
Ray Huang 
Aaron Buran 
Jennifer Barnes 
Ray Adams 
Zach Adams 
Eric Jones 
Kelly Bean 
Tom Rowell1
Kraig O'Brian1
Dave Morrow1
Mike PUlfer1
Dan Medved1
Pete Medved1
Jon Walters1
Geoffrey Ferron1
Greg Anthony1
Chris Goetz1
Rob Love1
Junior Norton1
Dana Bailes1
Rick Worth
Brian Lutz
Chris Ehardt
Chuck Lonegran
Jody Flipse
Chuck Mackin
Mo Denton
Paul Ciccarello
Eric Chambers
Tom Friesz
Gary Johnson
Daniel Johnson
Tony Williams
Dan Hartman
Phil Couillard
Brandon Hess
Carissa Figelski
Billy Spence
Brian Shields
Mark Unrath 
Tom Keiser
Troy Schroeder
Andrew Ellis
Rich Martsolf
Andy Martinez
Jason Mayer
Nick Stampfel
Brad Johnson
Raymond Darroch
Michael Thomas
Seiji Kawaguchi
Mark Wells
Mike Dunnigan
Ben Beard
Tom HInes
Bart Blum
Robert King
Skip Cairn
Mike Wannett
Brian Koch
Bill Small
Chris Vogan
Steve Obrian
Greg Castro
Jason Holt
Mike Dibb
Rick Vessell
Scott Furtado
CHad heim
Jason Meyer
Brant Fredrickson
Rob Stilwell
Kevin Kane
Greg Powrie
John Mcintosh
Randy Rickard
Al Bella
Mark Smyka
Keith Billanti
Robert Stellflue
Derek Manchester
Mike Pavlik
Mike Bruce
Rob Michael
Kevin Croswhite

Totals 89



Masters 12th Scale

Ray Huang
Kelly Bean
Dave Morrow
Bud Bartos
Ron Mick
Chuck Lonegran
Rick Worth
Eric Jones
Mark Sweeney
Eli Ezro
Bill Jeric
David Lee
Tony Williams
Wayne Gerber Sr.
Bob Van Wagner
Ed Lewis
Tom Himes
Tony Carrubba
Brant Fredrickson

Total 19


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Stock 1.12th

Aaron Buran 
Ian Ruggles
Mike Pulfer
Dan Medved
Pete Medved
Greg Anthony
Dana Bailes
Brian Lutz
Jody Flipse
Chris Erhardt
Mo Denton
Wayne Gerber Jr.
Tyler Gerber
Tom Friesz
Mark Smyka
Carissa Figelski
Billy Spence
Brian Shields
John Tortorice
Troy Schroeder
Andrew Ellis
Rich Martsolf
Jason Markovich
Raymond Darroch
Michael Thomas
Jeremy Wagner
Paul Ciccarello
Mike Dunnigan
Jason Toebe
Justin Johnson
Bart Blum
Dave Mog
Robert King
Brad Taylor
Bill Small
Chris Vogan
Scott Furtado
Steve Obrian
Greg Driscoll
Keith Billanti

Total 40


BRP

Michael Elwood 
Don Deutsch 
Bud Bartos 
Dick Oettinger
Pat Barber1
Marc Svec
Bill Jeric
Wayne Gerber Jr.
Don Smolik

Total 9

Mod TC

Mark Adams
Dan Miles
Mike Blackstock
Jacob Delano
Josh Cyrul
Walter Henderson
Bobby Flack
Eric Desrosiers
Paul Ciccarello
Chris Doseck
Terry Rott
Andrew Grey
Brandon Hess
Davis Chester
Mike Mcmahon
Raymond Darroch
Nick Stampfel
Phil Couillard
Craig Xavier
Jason Toebe
Jon Orr
Jeff Brown
Tom Esposito
Mike Dumas
Chris Mockerman
Paul Lemieux
Mike Lufaso
Rob Love
Mark Unrath
Eric Chambers

Total 30

Mod 12th Scale

Mark Adams
Mike Blackstock
Dan Miles
Barry Baker
Jacob Delano
Josh Cyrul
Walter Henderson
Eric Desrosiers
Chris Doseck
Terry Rott
David Lee
Bob Van Wagner
David Chester
Jon Orr
Jeff Brown
Tom Esposito
Chris Mockerman
Mike Dumas
Jake Pritchard

Total 20



*206 Total*


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

*USTC Race #1 is (drumroll please.....)*

I am very happy to announce that the NORCAR Halloween Race is now a USTC Race. Because of this change in event status, we had to make IMPORTANT changes that everyne should be aware!!! NOw-when reading this-dont get alarmed if youve already sent your entry forms in-just send Aaron an e-mail or call him and tell him the changes you want to see. 

The new entry form should be available online in a day. If you cannot wait-then e-mail me and I'll shoot it to you in MS Word.

*The biggest and most important change is that there will now be a Masters 12th scale class.*

Also-we have reconfigured the schedule. Friday is now Open Practice from 10am till 6pm and Controlled (Personal Transponder) practice from 6pm till 10pm.

Saturday is now Open practice, Controlled practice followed by 3 rounds of Qualifying.

Sunday is last chance qualifying and the Mains to follow.
READ the new flyer very carefully and e-mail me with any questions.

So essentially the race remains the same-only that is now the first USTC race of the year!!

Thanks,
Ray
[email protected]

Aaron
[email protected]


----------



## Jen Barnes (Aug 6, 2003)

Woo hoo! You guys are going to guarantee that I have a good time, right? Even if I make a fool of myself?


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Jen, as you well, know, most of us make a compleet fool out of ourselves and everyone else on occasion!!!!


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Ray, will there still be bump ups?


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Greg Anthony said:


> Ray, will there still be bump ups?


Good question. I'd have to say NO-since this race must follow a little tighter line. The Bump-UPs would have been Fun, fun, fun-"do I take my trophy, or do I bump....."


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

cool, so will it just be the 5 regular USTC classes? Also, can you please e-mail me the information for who exactly is running the USTC this year, I have some questions for them... Thank you

Greg
[email protected]


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Master 12th
Stock 12th
12th Modified
Stock Sedan
Modified Sedan


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Jen Barnes said:


> Woo hoo! You guys are going to guarantee that I have a good time, right? Even if I make a fool of myself?


With your sense of style and quaffed hair doooo on race nights-who could deny you a fun day!!! :lol:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Ray - would it be possible to have specific times for 1/18th practice?


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

micro-of course-Its already in the plan.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Jen Barnes (Aug 6, 2003)

rayhuang said:


> With your sense of style and quaffed hair doooo on race nights-who could deny you a fun day!!! :lol:


Um... I'm not sure what to say about that...

Since I'm pretty sure you've never seen me... or maybe this is a joke that's just gone waaaay over my head. 

I'm not sure...


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

DOH_Confused you for Jen Barty-a local racer who comes right from work I think and sometimes is too well dressed up to race RC cars!!!

Please excuse the mistaken identity-but your still allowed to have a fun time at the Halloween Classic.


----------



## STONE (Mar 7, 2003)

*Lol*

LOL, I'll let Jen B. know to start dressing down. j/j


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Ray, if I'm not mistaken Jen's from NY, am I right Jen????


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey everyone,

The new entry form is up on the NORCAR at the Gate website-thanks again Alan.

Ray
Entry Form


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

*Ustc*

Ok,

Just was wondering about the USTC. I assume that that is the U.S. Triple Crown.

Just some questions. Where are the other races, who may be attending in our club. Is there an offical web site on the USTC.

Thanks,
Pete


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Medved said:


> Ok,
> 
> Just was wondering about the USTC. I assume that that is the U.S. Triple Crown.
> 
> ...


Pete-right now the US Triple Crown is the Halloween Classic and the US Indoor Champs and the Carpet Nats (whomever gets it). And also one more race to be announced later. The website is still last years info. When it gets updated-I will post it for everyone to see.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Ray is the USTC giong to be 4 or 5 races this year?


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

*Cool*

Looks like I'll be running in all three if NORCAR gets the race in March!!! 

Awsome!

Just an FYI, some of the guys may want to consider running in the Stock touring, rather than the Masters Touring, when signing up for the indoor champs. That way you will get all your points scored in the same.

Later
Pete


----------



## Jen Barnes (Aug 6, 2003)

Greg Anthony said:


> Ray, if I'm not mistaken Jen's from NY, am I right Jen????


Nope - I'm from Milwaukee, Swissconsin. Actually Greg, I raced with you a few times at the Nats in Minnesota. I was the only chick racing. 

Hopefully I've improved a bit since then... lol


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Greg Anthony said:


> Ray is the USTC giong to be 4 or 5 races this year?


Let me be careful here. I said one more race to be announced-but to be honest-its all up in the air after the three races I mentioned. Its really not worth speculating at this point. Lets go a little while longer before talking about the schedule. I know everyoes gotta look at there schedules for work and vacation-so believe were working on it.

Ray


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Ray...
I have a few questions I hope you could clear up for me about the Holloween race.....
1) will there be hand out motors, if not how will they be policed?
2) will there be a masters class for 1/12?
3) will there be a radio impound?
4) will there be a tech inspection?
5) will there be specific tire tractions that must be used?
6) will there be a 1/18 class for all cars or just BRP?
7) will the BRP class be divided into stock and mod?
8) will there be just 1 a-main run or 3?
I'm sure some of these questions have come up... but I've heard so many different answeres I don't know what to believe!!!!!


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

sg1 said:


> Ray...
> I have a few questions I hope you could clear up for me about the Holloween race.....
> 1) will there be hand out motors, if not how will they be policed?
> 2) will there be a masters class for 1/12?
> ...


1-Being decided RIGHT NOW.

2-yes

3-no

4-yes

5-no-Corally "recommended", TQ Please NO!!!, Paragon-please No.

6-BRP Cars only.

7-Stock only

8-One A-main run. Get it right the first run-or go home crying. :lol:


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Jen Barnes said:


> Nope - I'm from Milwaukee, Swissconsin. Actually Greg, I raced with you a few times at the Nats in Minnesota. I was the only chick racing.
> 
> Hopefully I've improved a bit since then... lol


ok, I know you now... I do remember chatting a bit while waiting for the first day's qualifiers to start and the controlled practice rounds to start... :thumbsup: You raced at Cleveland as well didn't you?


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

rayhuang said:


> 5-no-Corally "recommended", TQ Please NO!!!, Paragon-please No.
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> So that means Corally only... when else is there.... what do you guys use on a regular basis?


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Greg Anthony said:


> rayhuang said:
> 
> 
> > 5-no-Corally "recommended", TQ Please NO!!!, Paragon-please No.
> ...


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

so we can actually use whatever we want then?


----------



## Jen Barnes (Aug 6, 2003)

Greg Anthony said:


> ok, I know you now... I do remember chatting a bit while waiting for the first day's qualifiers to start and the controlled practice rounds to start... :thumbsup: You raced at Cleveland as well didn't you?


Yep. That was me. And yes - I was also at Cleveland last year.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

hey everyone-on Page one of this thread is the constantly updated entry list.

*If you want to be changed from 12th Stock to 1/12th Masters-e-mail aaron at [email protected] asap.*


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

40 entries so far!!!


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Shameless Bump-up


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

rayhuang said:


> Pete-right now the US Triple Crown is the Halloween Classic and the US Indoor Champs and the Carpet Nats (whomever gets it). And also one more race to be announced later. The website is still last years info. When it gets updated-I will post it for everyone to see.


What happened to the race at Trackside???


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Ray, you really want a "CRL" of your very own don't you??? Halloween Race, the Champs, and Nats, that's one hell of a "Cleveland Racing League"


----------



## Jen Barnes (Aug 6, 2003)

When can we get an updated list of who's registered? I have this need to know who I'm going to get my a** kicked by... lol


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Jen,

The list is on page one of this thread. it has not been updated in the last few days because Aaron is on vacation and all mail is going to him. Expect the entry list to go way up on Monday or Tuesday next week.

Ray


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Ray, is there going to be a Trophy for "Best Costume"? :jest:


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Greg Anthony said:


> Ray, is there going to be a Trophy for "Best Costume"? :jest:


Come in your normal dress Greg. I'm sure you'd win scariest!


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

damnit, it's a kilt, and the ladies dig it!!!


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Greg Anthony said:


> damnit, it's a kilt, and the ladies dig it!!!


 Oh that's just priceless!!! Now I'll have that hideous image rolling around my brain. Well maybe not, they say the mind blocks things which are particularly traumatic. :devil:


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

you want to think of something better... Mo in a Mini skirt.... $100 bucks says he won't do it on Sat ate NORCAR...


----------



## 1fastguy1 (Apr 30, 2002)

Greg The only way that would happen is that if you outqualified me LOL
I think I am safe  
Mo


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

1fastguy1 said:


> Greg The only way that would happen is that if you outqualified me LOL
> I think I am safe
> Mo


The challege is on.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

hey-you guys can dress up for the halloween classic, but if any of you thick men get your skirts caught in your heels and face plant off the drivers stand-screw you!!! You better have your own health insurance!!!


----------



## Jen Barnes (Aug 6, 2003)

I, too, am having horrible thoughts of 'kilts' and such running through my head. 

At this point, I'm unsure of why I ever started this conversation this afternoon with Greg... look where I'm at now!

Well, I'm going to try and go to sleep... but the nightmares, the horrible nightmares... 

j/k G


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

if we both qualify ahead of Chuck, we both will!


----------



## fade2black (May 24, 2003)

Greg Anthony said:


> Ray, is there going to be a Trophy for "Best Costume"? :jest:


Ray - Let me know and I'll throw in a "Best Costume" trophy and I'll cover the cost! :thumbsup: 

paul


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Paul-Better make that trophy a statuette in drag!!!!


----------



## Jen Barnes (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey - what about me? I think I'd be a shoe-in to win this contest...


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Shameless bump-up


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Shameless Bitch-slap!!!!! :dude: 

Hey Ian!!!


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey guys,

Well-the last runs were done on the great-but very challenging last layout Saturday, Aug 23rd. Love, Norton, Bailes, Chiky all came to play and great lap times were set. We are laying down the new layout before the first POints Race on September 21st in the next couple of weeks. 

Now that Aaron is back from vaca-I will get the entry list updated-which is on page one of this thread.

I guess we got a month of bench racing now!!

Ray


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Greg Anthony said:


> Shameless Bitch-slap!!!!! :dude:
> 
> Hey Ian!!!


Right back atcha BIG DADDY!

Ray: A MONTH!!!! Geez that's cruel.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I guess I'll get this started.

My bench is made of oak (and recycled plastic for the legs - gotta be enviro friendly) and will beat your cheesy bench made of plywood.






rayhuang said:


> I guess we got a month of bench racing now!!
> 
> Ray


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Rich is racing hard wood... that's funny :jest:


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Rich Chang said:


> I guess I'll get this started.
> 
> My bench is made of oak (and recycled plastic for the legs - gotta be enviro friendly) and will beat your cheesy bench made of plywood.


I think a slippery plastic bench would have a lower coefficient of friction, and therefore be better for racing.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Leave it to Ian to know about coefficient of friction on plastic objects...


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Greg Anthony said:


> Leave it to Ian to know about coefficient of friction on plastic objects...


Yes Greg, on plastic objects. You would be the expert on the coefficients of friction on your personal items that I'm too gentlemanly to mention......... What was that you said about a kilt? :devil:


----------



## ohiorcdad (Mar 25, 2002)

Being single and an RC racer I'll bet Ian knows alot about the coefficient of friction. BTW, my workbench is in my wife's living room. I told her to get all that frilly furniture outa there so I could bench race. I look pretty good in her pants.


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

ohiorcdad said:


> Being single and an RC racer I'll bet Ian knows alot about the coefficient of friction. BTW, my workbench is in my wife's living room. I told her to get all that frilly furniture outa there so I could bench race. I look pretty good in her pants.



WOW Dean, a little more info than I needed.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

the Kilt is wool, you should know what wool feels like, or is that a BBBBBAAAAADDDDD joke?


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Heres the benches I'll be running the next 4-weeks in a useless exercise to end up racing the same bench I started with 10 months ago.....


Associated TBench3

Tamiya bencho 3


LosiBBBenchS

Losi BBBenchS Bench+

Hudy Xray bench 02 with C-hub.

Hudy Xray T1 with T1 legs Pillow bench suspension.

Associated TBench3

But-of course-the only 12th scale bench I'll race is the SpeedBench Rev.3


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Wow, Ray -- that is quite a collection of benches you have there! I'll test their durability by sitting on them at the race if I make it. :lol: 

Greg, I must admit that was a funny joke.  Poor Ian. 

-Rich


----------



## fleetwood (Oct 11, 2002)

Ian/Dean,

Only a week for us to bench race. Next Sunday at Ed's is opening day. Welllll, 2 weeks I should say............



Woooohooooo!
RB


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

fleetwood said:


> Ian/Dean,
> 
> Only a week for us to bench race. Next Sunday at Ed's is opening day. Welllll, 2 weeks I should say............
> 
> ...



Oh yeah!!!!!


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Greg Anthony said:


> the Kilt is wool, you should know what wool feels like, or is that a BBBBBAAAAADDDDD joke?


I'm actually allergic to wool, and aren't you about blind from playing with your bagpipe Greg?


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

sorry Ian, any comeback at this time from you looks like the act of a desperate man...


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

ON page one of this thread is the entry list as of 08/25/03!!!


----------



## GRIZZLY-A (Jan 25, 2002)

Ray,you have Chris Goetz listed twice,just letting you know so your count can be changed :thumbsup: 

Ray


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Not my first mistake-and certainly not my last. Thanks for pointing it out for me!! I'll fix it on my next update!!

Ray


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Greg Anthony said:


> sorry Ian, any comeback at this time from you looks like the act of a desperate man...



You only say that to divert attention away from your bagpipe fixation..........


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Ian, your trying too hard grasshopper, thta one was BBBBAAAAADDDDDDDD....


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Greg Anthony said:


> Ian, your trying too hard grasshopper, thta one was BBBBAAAAADDDDDDDD....


I didn't wanna go for the obvious..........

You admitted you wear a wool kilt! Who'd know more about wrapping wool around themselves than YOU?


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

easy there spankie...


----------



## ohiorcdad (Mar 25, 2002)

Hey Ray Ray,

Check is in the mail. Can't wait til late Oct. AE really went out of their way to help replace Jake's stuff. _*Team*_ Associated. What a class guy Mike Reedy is.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

replace?


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Read back. They had a bunch of r/c stuff stolen out of their garage.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Entry list has been updated today. More of the Mod guys like Blackstock and Bary Baker, Adams and DeLano have now signed up.
In stock class-Lonergan (current ROAR National Champion) has signed up. 

I cannot wait to see those Quad magnet Mod 12th scales riiip down the 90" back straight!!! YAAHHooooo!!!


----------



## ohiorcdad (Mar 25, 2002)

Hey Ray,
If it's a 90" back straightaway there won't be much rippin. LOL. Maybe you and Father Buran might want to work on that. I call him Father because he "confirmed" Jake by e-mail this AM. Ahh! The power of the internet.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

ohiorcdad said:


> Hey Ray,
> If it's a 90" back straightaway there won't be much rippin. LOL. Maybe you and Father Buran might want to work on that. I call him Father because he "confirmed" Jake by e-mail this AM. Ahh! The power of the internet.


Funny!! You see I type as poorly as I drive RC cars!!! Slow and sloppy!!


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

ohiorcdad said:


> Hey Ray,
> If it's a 90" back straightaway there won't be much rippin. LOL. Maybe you and Father Buran might want to work on that. I call him Father because he "confirmed" Jake by e-mail this AM. Ahh! The power of the internet.



They'll be alot of rippin' on that 90" straight. It's so short Barry'll probably rip a front arm off going on to it, and peel off a rear arm at the end of the straight! :devil:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

WOW 72 entries already!!!! Half way there :thumbsup:


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

BudBartos said:


> WOW 72 entries already!!!! Half way there :thumbsup:


Exciting and scary!!! The boys are actually at the track right now working on the back straight. I rpaired all the seams Tuesday night. they appear to be very flat and I hope they dont lift again. we have to really be mindful of cars that are too low or screws catching the carpet this fall. Also people driving around on three or less wheels trying to finish the race. PULL IT!!!

Last week Jimmy built an entire tire truing area and car clean section. Basically any dirty work you wouldnt want to do in the Main room can be done in this new well lit work area!!!

So many projects-so little time!!!

Also-the trophy and plaque art got submitted to me today.. Lets say -AWesome and unique!!!!

Ray


----------



## Lufaso (Jul 20, 2003)

I'll be there also this year for the classic (gasp). Hopefully I can remember to turn the opposite direction when the car is moving towards me.

Mike


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Guys and gals, crossdressers, etc.....


I cannot stress enough to you guys how important it is to get your entries in *NOW*. Now that some pros have signed up, the floodgates are opening. I am getting e-mails from Team Losi, etc. making sure we save spots for their drivers while they mail in their entry forms.

We are over 85 entries if I count all the "save me a spot" people already.

I see a lot of missing names from our locals...Dont get closed out then come pleading to be let in. If we keep letting more and more people in-well be finishing qualifying in time for breakfast!!! Ian will be eating throat lozenges like Candy!!


----------



## ohiorcdad (Mar 25, 2002)

Hey Ray,

Are you still getting chassis milled? If send you two can you get one done for Jake? LMK.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

ohiorcdad said:


> Hey Ray,
> 
> Are you still getting chassis milled? If send you two can you get one done for Jake? LMK.



Dean,

I'll ship it to you on Tuesday. Send those two up anytime. Theres some flashing to be removed, but that takes about 15 minutes!!!

e-mail me your address at [email protected] and I'll send you the adrees to ship those two up to me.

Ray


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

I am so bored not racing I've been glued to Motorsports mondial-watching the Big Rigs race like 6-times...... Almost got to do an entire day of Karting today too. Testing clutches and brake pad material on a whicked fast sprinter (25hp motor-310 lbs.....) But of course it rained!! Bummer!!! But-it saved me tired arms and neck and bruised ribs for a week-so thats cool I guess.

Anyways-I just talked to Aaron and he took some sign-ups at the Toledo gas car race Sunday. We are probably knocking on 90 entries.

I still see a lot of missing names fom our regular club racers....


----------



## fleetwood (Oct 11, 2002)

Ray,

I am with you! Just working on the cars. Mo just finished my Speed-chicken tonight. My TC3 is torn down waiting on dog bones. Should be here tomorrow.

Mo ended up using the blue axle on my car. Send me an e-mail with the amount and I will mail that money up with the dog bone cash. Hope that is not a big deal.

Ed is supposed to get his new rail system by Friday. First race is Sunday. Hope it shows because I am itching to get some racing on. The guys that laid the new carpet did an outstanding job. NOT ONE SEAM is visible.

Rob


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Dude-I cannot wait to see and drive my Rev.3. Its all cool on the axle. Advantage RC tuned 12th scale......

I hear his carpet is glued down too-so never a ripple or lifted seam. Thats Awesome!!!


----------



## fleetwood (Oct 11, 2002)

Ray.

Yep. It is glued. I guess the guys that laid did some research before laying it. It looks amazing. 

Cool deal on the axle. I didn't think it would be a problem. Just e-mail me what they cost a brutha. 

I made quite a few changes to my TC3. Ackerman changes, bump steer changes, and -2 kick up with Losi 6 degree blocks. I was running -1 kick up with AE 4 degree caster blocks. CD has a sway bar made for me. Just have to get down his house to get it dialed in. Have some drilling to do on his machines....

RB Love


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

The sway bar system on the TC3 could be a lot better-thats for sure. They dont come into affect untill the arms are halfway-up and then its hard to keep them from rubbing the dogbone-which cannot be good.

I gotta try the - kick-up on the TC3. I didnt like it on the XXXS, no turn in, massive corner exit steering.


----------



## fleetwood (Oct 11, 2002)

I thought the negative kick up (pro-squat) worked awesome on the Losi. That is why I tried it on the TC3. I have -2 kick up, not +2 degrees of kick up. Arms angled down in the front. I felt the car turned in better. Just experimenting. Will probably suck, but I have to try it you know.......................

When is the Gates first Sunday race?????????????


RB


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

The Losi XXXS G+ I sold to Jimmy had mid-roll center and positive kick-up and 4-degree C-hubs. It was one awesome handling car. Good corner speed and steered beautifully. 

Gates first race is September 21st. Be there!!! remember-River Junction is open on Saturdays starting this Saturday!!!


----------



## fleetwood (Oct 11, 2002)

Welllllllll. I guess if Ultra does not get their new rail system I can head over to PA. I want to make it over there a couple of times this winter. Sounds like a cool place.


I think I had the mid roll center block with 0 kick up using the lower mounts on the bulk head. If I ever ran mod full time I would go with the Losi G+. Great car. Hard to make horsepower in stock, but Dana gets his going good.

RB Love


----------



## ohiorcdad (Mar 25, 2002)

Fleetwoooooooooooooooooood!
What up. Be there Sunday. Won't have new cars. Will run last years stuff for a couple weeks. Take a little time to get the cobwebs out and get used to having traction. Jake will probably turn in about 3 feet short. Doesn't sound like we'll have much of a mod crowd. I'm hoping one other besides Doseck will race mod. See you 8 AM.


----------



## fleetwood (Oct 11, 2002)

Doseck will not be there and traction may not be great first day on the new rug. Probably wouldn't be a bad idea for everyone to run stock. We'll see how it goes when we all get in there.......


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

*EDited-re-read!!!*

Hey everyone,

Hope we all had a great Labor Day weekend. Anyhow-we are putting to print the rules package for the race as we speak. The rules will very much mirror the US Indoor Champs and ROAR Rules for Sedan and 12th scale. Here are some of the FAQ's. I will get with Bud to confirm the BRP Rules package as well. I believe the BRP rules are on his website www.brpracing.com .

WEIGHTS
12th scale 29 oz with transponder
Sedan 51oz with transponder

RIDE HEIGHT
12th scale 1/8"
Sedan *4mm*

MOTOR
Stock and Masters-Trinity Monster Horsepower Stock can and armature, light Green can. You may not modify the can, endbell or amature from stock in any way shape or form. 
Modified-Open










BODIES
Any ROAR approved 12th scale or 190mm 4-door Sedan Body. See www.roarracing.com for approved list.

BATTERIES
Any ROAR Approved battery (Exception made for the EPIC GP3300-only).
12th Scale 4-cell
Sedan 6-cell

And there will be fulltime tech inspectors as well as full time Race Director and Announcer to make sure this event goes with as little cheating as possible!! 

*EXPECT to have your motor torn down after any heat!!! It wont matter if your TQ, 40th place, my best friend or mortal enemy or you plan on running the motor again in 5 minutes!!!*


----------



## Aaron Bomia (Feb 14, 2002)

Which TC body to run? Hmmmm.


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

rayhuang said:


> And there will be fulltime tech inspectors as well as full time Race Director and Announcer to make sure this event goes with as little cheating as possible!!
> 
> *EXPECT to have your motor torn down after any heat!!! It wont matter if your TQ, 40th place, my best friend or mortal enemy or you plan on running the motor again in 5 minutes!!!*


Who is this fulltime Announcer/Race Director you speak of? It's not that loudmoth loser from the old Dayton track is it? That guy sucks! :devil:


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Ian-you DA Man!!! Better start getting your sleep now. :lol:

This race is gonna be like the Dayton races of old-eh?? Lots of entries, the best stock and mod drivers around, old bearded guys and young guns and Ozite as far as the eyes can see!!!


Also-we added a club race on Thursday night for anybody who wants to test and tune prior to the race. So youve got Thursday club race, Friday open and controlled practices!!!

Lets hope this race grows to be an every year tradition to start the carpet season!! Ian-you ready to sign that 10 year contract!!

Ray


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

rayhuang said:


> Ian-you DA Man!!! Better start getting your sleep now. :lol:
> 
> This race is gonna be like the Dayton races of old-eh?? Lots of entries, the best stock and mod drivers around, old bearded guys and young guns and Ozite as far as the eyes can see!!!
> 
> ...


10 years is a long time Ray, there'd have to be a significant signing bonus, as well as performance based incentive clauses. Of course we can never disclose my actual salary. Tiger and Schuey would get jealous.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Is this a handout motor race for stock? I might have missed if it is or isn;t but not sure.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Aaron Bomia said:


> Which TC body to run? Hmmmm.


Parma X20MG of course-silly boy!!!!


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Xpressman said:


> Is this a handout motor race for stock? I might have missed if it is or isn;t but not sure.



We modeled the race after the very succesful races by Scotty Ernst (Trackside) who doesnt use handouts even at big races to save money for the racer on entry-but he makes it up by having technical inspections and random or intentional teardowns after qualifying and Mains.

So this race is *A one make stock motor race. Trinity Monster Horsepower, any rebuilder, tuner*

Mess with them and you could be thrown out of the race. Bye-bye!! And as I have said-we have hired two full time tech guys who are racers-but arent racing that weekend!!!


----------



## walterhenderson (May 8, 2002)

Ray, 5mm ride height for touring?????????????? Indoor champs is 4mm, can't we use the same?
Walter


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Walter-It was 5mm last year. The new Champs rule book came in todays mail and its at home. If you can quote me from Mr. Bills bible-I'll change to 4mm for sure!!!! I'll let you all know tonight!!


----------



## Aaron Bomia (Feb 14, 2002)

Quit your whining!



walterhenderson said:


> Ray, 5mm ride height for touring?????????????? Indoor champs is 4mm, can't we use the same?
> Walter


----------



## Mike Blackstock (Oct 16, 2002)

Hey Walter,

The sedan will be 5 mm this year.... 3 mm for 1.12th scale...


----------



## CRL sandbagger (Nov 18, 2002)

4mm for TC per the 2003 Cleveland bible.


----------



## walterhenderson (May 8, 2002)

Yah, Blackstock read your bible! Bottom of page 10! :thumbsup:


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

walterhenderson said:


> Yah, Blackstock read your bible! Bottom of page 10! :thumbsup:


Hey Walter-if you knew the answer-Why did you ask?????????????? :lol:

Just kidding-the Rule book states that its 4mm for sedan and 0.125" (1/8") for 12th scale.

I'll edit my above post.


----------



## GRIZZLY-A (Jan 25, 2002)

If ypu remember,last year the bible said 4mm but when they started teching cars they had to be 5mm


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Grizzly-A-man-now I remember that whole thing going on. Luckily I was my usual out to lunch-so raising my car up to 5mm didnt make a single difference. but now that you say that-I do remember. The only thing that saved me at the Champs was set-up help from Chang and Bean.

Well-I have been running all my sedans at 4 to 4.5mm so I am cool with the 4mm rule.

It probably wont hurt to run a club race at 5mm just in case and write down all your set-up info from that day.......Could pay off at the Champs.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey Tony (Power Push),

I have gotten a few guys wanting to make sure they can buy killer cells on Thursday and Friday before the Halloween classic. So make sure youve got a box full of those high Volt GP and Epics to sell!!!

For a lot of gys-this race is there first serious run back with their electric cars!!

Ray


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

According to Mr. Bill it is 5mm for TC. Someone needs to check with him.

-Rich


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

First Ordorless-now Ride height!!! *I swear to the powers above that I am not making any of this-up* I am staying out of this till we hear from mr. Bill himself on tech talk and I will post it here!!!

Ray


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

So if my motor gets torn apart e.i., unwound and found legal will I get a new motor or is that just the cost of racing? The reson I ask is because I like this idea and think that this could be the future of stock racing. Now if we can only make the rules so they read NO BALANCING to make the motors more consistent from the factory.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

I hear from some of the top motor tuners that they arent even balancing the Monster stock aramtures because they are so well balanced from the factory. Its a waste of time....

the handout Monsters at the USTC Cincinatti race are so fast I just keep putting new brushes in them. Those are the same motors you can buy on the entry form. Trinity Monster handouts.


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Xpressman said:


> So if my motor gets torn apart e.i., unwound and found legal will I get a new motor or is that just the cost of racing? The reson I ask is because I like this idea and think that this could be the future of stock racing. Now if we can only make the rules so they read NO BALANCING to make the motors more consistent from the factory.



Why don't we just go back to using Igarishi and Mabuchi motors. No balancing, no comm cutting, no brush/spring combos to worry about!LOL!

You're never going to get decent consistency from Epic or Yokomo stock teardowns. They're cranked out far too quickly, and sloppily for that.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Ian-youll be happy to know I just bought a proffesional mixer and amp!!! You'll be able to do your impersonation of Ozzy if your a hair band type-Twisted Sister.

E-mail me or call me sometime.

Ray


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

*Ride height Rule for 2003*

I am hoping Tony Williams will pipe in here in this forum, but this is rm MR.BILL

INDOOR CHAMPS 2003 
I AM WORKING ON THE WHEELCHAIR RAMP

THE BOOK SAYS 4MM , BUT 5MM IS BETTER LESS RUB ON THE CARPET


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

rayhuang said:


> Ian-youll be happy to know I just bought a proffesional mixer and amp!!! You'll be able to do your impersonation of Ozzy if your a hair band type-Twisted Sister.
> 
> E-mail me or call me sometime.
> 
> Ray


Ray C'mon! You know when I get a mic I go smoooooooth! How 'bout some Wayne Newton or Harry Connick Jr!


----------



## mars-4-life (Jul 11, 2003)

so it sounds to me like 4 mm is legal, but they are recomending 5mm


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Hello everyone,

if your keeping tabs on the CLEVELAND STYLE AT THE GATE thread-you know the score on the track. Its just getting better all the time!!!!

Aaron, Jim and I will be out of town a lot in the next two weeks.

If you have questions on the Halloween race next week-please e-mail Aaron @ [email protected]

When I return -well you'll know cause I'll be postin like a madman like usual, I'll be happy to answer your questions.

Talk to you guys after the 15th,
Ray


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

shameless bump for promotional purposes


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Ian, you have something on your nose...


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Greg Anthony said:


> Ian, you have something on your nose...


 Hey Greg, It's not brownnosing if your on the staff of the event you're promoting. 

If YOU do a shameless bump that would be brownnosing, but that's okay. The brown streaks on your nose will go nicely with the ones in your pants!


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

ouch, and just to think how nice i was being at Road Rage to you....


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Greg Anthony said:


> ouch, and just to think how nice i was being at Road Rage to you....



That was delayed retaliation for for the "wool" discussion generated earlier.


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*New Count yet???*

I am just checking to see if there is a new count for the entries on the first page of this post. Today marks a week since changed, and I was wondering how many spots are still available. I have some more PA racers who would like to attend. Thanks, John @ The Raceway :wave:


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Ian, as usual, your timing was BBBBAAAAAADDDDDD


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2003)

*count*

The boys have been out of town I think they were coming back on the 15th, they will have a number sometime after that. :thumbsup: 

Dan


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

*entries*

Hi Guys,

We're up to 110 entries and more coming in daily. If you want to attend make sure you get your entry form in the mail a.s.a.p. 150 entry limit remember. Send in those entries. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

I am back!!! To say I am overwhelmed right now with e-mails and questions would be right on!!! Please give me 48 hours to catch up and get the entry list updated!!!

Ray


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

rayhuang said:


> I am back!!! To say I am overwhelmed right now with e-mails and questions would be right on!!! Please give me 48 hours to catch up and get the entry list updated!!!
> 
> Ray



NO REST FOR THE WICKED!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fleetwood (Oct 11, 2002)

Big Ray Ray is back. Hope you enjoyed the week. I am at work tonight. PM here or RCTECH.

C-Ya bud,
RB


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Rob-I might have some parts for your Mod machine!! I got a box of parts left over at the track.

Ray

Ian-Call me next week!!


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

rayhuang said:


> Rob-I might have some parts for your Mod machine!! I got a box of parts left over at the track.
> 
> Ray
> 
> Ian-Call me next week!!



Ray, I'll try to get ahold of you this week. If not Mikey P and I are planning on coming up Sunday for a little racing action, and my J-Lap orientation.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

The entry list has been updated up to about 09/11/03.

If your not on there and you have sent in an entry-please shoot Aaron (not me) an e-mail. If you send it to me I just forward it to Aaron anyways. Dont expect a reply till the 22nd at a minimum. Hes competing at the Worlds in Cincinnati right now.


Also-check the list over very carefully as some people have chnaged classes and others have not signed up for the classes they verbally said they were going to. Again-e-mail Aaron with specific changes if you have changed classes or see that we placed you in the wrong class.
Ray


Aaron Buran [email protected]


----------



## Bill Jeric (Aug 29, 2003)

Would someone please direct me where the entry list is posted? Thanks.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Bill Jeric said:


> Would someone please direct me where the entry list is posted? Thanks.


Bill its halfway down the first page of this thread.

This will get you really close: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=59130&page=1&pp=20


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Shameless bump :devil:


----------



## jos54 (Jan 21, 2002)

I have checked the entry list the last few days but I havent seen any updated info... is the list on the first page being updated or should I be looking somewhere else?


----------



## fleetwood (Oct 11, 2002)

jos54,

That is the only list I am aware of. Last update was made on 09-15. Should be very close to accurate. Also shows 110 entries and cut off is at 150.


Ray,
Is the Losi crew coming, Schumacher, X-Ray, etc.....?????


----------



## ohiorcdad (Mar 25, 2002)

RB,
Dumas said he will be the lone ranger. All the Losi/Trinity guys will be at the off-road world's.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

jos54 said:


> I have checked the entry list the last few days but I havent seen any updated info... is the list on the first page being updated or should I be looking somewhere else?



No worries-the person running registration is competing for Team Serpent at the Worlds in Cincinnati. When he gets back on Sunday-we wil get the list updated. All mail is going to his house.

Rob-NO Schumacher except Mo and I havent heard from Xray-although I sent Ralph a heads-up about it. With the worlds coming up-I am sure this was far from his mind. if you have Schreven's e-mail-ask him if he is coming!!

They will ALL be here for the Champs Warm-up week and race though.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

shameless bump... ha ha, beat you to it Ian! :tongue:


----------



## Chrisgt2 (Sep 15, 2003)

*Mr. Ruggggggles*

(Insert horror music here)  

Hey Ian.......got my Rev. 3 dialed, and it wants to practice a lil cannibalism, got my sights locked on you man. Hope to race with ya soon!

--Chris Vogan


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Chrisgt2 said:


> (Insert horror music here)
> 
> Hey Ian.......got my Rev. 3 dialed, and it wants to practice a lil cannibalism, got my sights locked on you man. Hope to race with ya soon!
> 
> --Chris Vogan


I look forward to it. You know, you're Rev.3 may be a savage headhunter, but I drive like Indiana Jones, and he always manages to get away from whole hordes of angry natives. :devil:


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

*ENtry LIst updated*

Hey everyone,

The entry lists have been updated. Judging from the great turnout yesterday-this should be a great season again.

Ray


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

*Ray*

I didn't see Dave Mog's name on the list. He signed up for 1/12, and I think he also orders some motors. Can you double check. I just didn't see him on the list.

Thanks,
Pete


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Medved said:


> I didn't see Dave Mog's name on the list. He signed up for 1/12, and I think he also orders some motors. Can you double check. I just didn't see him on the list.
> 
> Thanks,
> Pete


We got him in the wrong class. I'll move him to 12th stock!!

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

*Entries filling up fast!!*

Here is what we have left everyone as of 09/23/03 at 2:09pm:

21 spots in Stock Touring

11 spots in 12th Stock

5 spots in Mod Touring

5 spots in MOd 12th Scale

5 spots in Masters

2 spots in BRP 1/18th scale

If yours is in the mail-your probably alright. If not-you better grab an Express envelope and get them in.

Ray


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

*Rules again*



rayhuang said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Hope we all had a great Labor Day weekend. Anyhow-we are putting to print the rules package for the race as we speak. The rules will very much mirror the US Indoor Champs and ROAR Rules for Sedan and 12th scale. Here are some of the FAQ's. I will get with Bud to confirm the BRP Rules package as well. I believe the BRP rules are on his website www.brpracing.com .
> 
> ...


I am just bringing this back-up for everyone to see again. The rule book is about ready for release. Look for it on the NORCAR website in about a week. E-mail myelf or Aaron with any questions.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Please define "torn down"... does this mean openen and inspected, or unwound...


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Greg Anthony said:


> Please define "torn down"... does this mean openen and inspected, or unwound...


Greg-your acting awfully guilty for a guy who hasnt even run a heat yet!!! Your not related to Rangulo are you? hahaha!!

It is doubtful that it would come to that. I think our tech people will be able to tell a Monster arm from a GM3 arm, or see a cut-off tab, etc. 

I hope no B-tthead is dumb enough to think hes gonna get any respect during or after the race as a blatant cheater like that. But-theres all types of losers in this world-so who knows!!

Theres a formal protest that can be filed as well-though itll be so sad if anyone needs to do that.

Ray


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Hee hee! That's why I like you so much, Ray! Say it like it is! 

But, what is a Batthead?



rayhuang said:


> I hope no B-tthead is dumb enough


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Ray, no worries, I just want to make sure that a month of dyno time to get my best horse running top notch won't be waisted by having her unwound in the first round of qual's...


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Greg Anthony said:


> Ray, no worries, I just want to make sure that a month of dyno time to get my best horse running top notch won't be waisted by having her unwound in the first round of qual's...


Oh, I'm pretty sure we'll be unwinding your motor after the first practice session. Don't worry though I'll put it back together. :devil:


----------



## ohiorcdad (Mar 25, 2002)

And Jake will supervise Ian. When your motor smells like peanut butter it will be the real thing.


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

ohiorcdad said:


> And Jake will supervise Ian. When your motor smells like peanut butter it will be the real thing.



Skippy or Jif? In Jake's case it's probably Peter Pan right? :devil: or ......... Extra Crunchy perhaps :devil: :devil:


----------



## ohiorcdad (Mar 25, 2002)

I knew a girl that was so dumb she thought Peter Pan was a wash basin in the men's restroom.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

*Entry list updated*

Hey all,

Entry list updated as of 09/25/03 at 10:47am.

Ray


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Heres whats left!!

19 spots in Stock Touring

8 spots in 12th Stock

1 spot in Mod Touring

1 spot in Mod 12th Scale

5 spots in Masters

1 spots in BRP 1/18th scale

Plesase e-mail Aaron with any questions you might have. Aaron Buran-Registrar


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

ohiorcdad said:


> I knew a girl that was so dumb she thought Peter Pan was a wash basin in the men's restroom.


 :lol: That's some pretty good stuff Deano! :lol:


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

*Still not moved??*



rayhuang said:


> We got him in the wrong class. I'll move him to 12th stock!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Ray


Ray, I'm still seeing Dave Mog listed under touring. He should be in 1/12 stock


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

MOD classes are CLOSED. TO be put on a waiting list-please e-mail Aaron Buran @ [email protected] as some Mod drivers who have asked to participate have not paid yet or have to cancel.


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

*New Paint*

I am working on a top secret, highly classified, major detailed, paint job for my new ride for the Halloween Classic.

Does anyone have a half way decient TC3 body I could use until the race. I want to get a few runs on the new car, but I don't know if my lid will be ready until the race, plus I won't want to destroy it before it's time. 

My last good body was sold with my old car. I may just run a few laps in practice the week of the 5th, but I was planning on running two cars on the 1/12. 

If you have a extra body that isn't too ruffed up, please bring it on the 5th.

Thanks,
Pete


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

*Dave Mog*

Guys, thanks for getting Dave in the correct class.


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

*Silly question*

This may be a silly questions, but MOD is closed with 30 entries. How will the bump up's work?

with the classes be set with 9, 9, 9, and 3, to allow space for the winner of the last heats to bump up? or am I missing something?


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Medved said:


> This may be a silly questions, but MOD is closed with 30 entries. How will the bump up's work?
> 
> with the classes be set with 9, 9, 9, and 3, to allow space for the winner of the last heats to bump up? or am I missing something?


Pete,

as posted a few weeks ago-there are NO BUMP UPs as this is now a USTC race-which do not allow bump-ups. Sorry!! The entry form reflects this as well.

Ray


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

*HOtels!!!*

Hello all,

I did a tour of HOTELS last week and checked a room at every one of the ones in the area. Here is what I have come-up.

Red Roof Inns. Very nice-my #1 choice.

Econolodge-A little old, but clean and seems well managed.

Days Inn-okay.

Knights Inn-well lets not talk abut that. If youve got a reservation their-move it to the Red Roof or the Econolodge.

I will give you detailed info like phone numbers and addresses later today when my daughter takes a nap!!! 

Ray


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Why isn't 'Chez Huang' and 'Chez Shields' listed in that hotel list? I heard they also provide a shuttle to the track.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Rich Chang said:


> Why isn't 'Chez Huang' and 'Chez Shields' listed in that hotel list? I heard they also provide a shuttle to the track.


Chez Huang is booked for the weekend already.. :lol: no really it is.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

*Hotel accomodations*

We blocked off 15 rooms for thursday night 40
rooms for Friday night and 40 rooms for Saturday night
at the Econolodge. The group name people need to use
when making a reservation is NORCAR Halloween Classic.
The rate is $50.00 a night. 

ECONOLODGE 4353 Northfield Rd. 216-475-4070

ABout 2.5 miles North of the track on the same road.

Also-we are almost full in all classes. YOu can send an entry form in and go on a waiting list in case some people drop out.

Ray


----------



## UrboTurbo (Aug 27, 2002)

*1/8th scale gas racing!*

Guys I know this is out of your element, but if you know anyone who likes to race 1/8th scale off road gas can you tell them to visit my new thread in the Off road section? I am building a new track, but there is alread one on Rt. 306 in Bainbridge. The guys race there every other Sunday, early. No lap counting yet, but we are looking (Ray - if you can help me out with that I would appreciate it) So I hope everyone has a great season and I will be in and out periodically to check on you guys. Keep the shiny side up!


----------



## Bobby Flack (Mar 3, 2002)

Ray... Thanks for the hotel info! I just called and got my room.


----------



## BigBully2 (Sep 26, 2003)

Yeah, thanks Ray...thanks for the ride...


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Entries have been updated as of 09/29/03 at 3:12pm.

There are only:

7 spots in stock Touring.

1 spot in BRP 

4 spots in Masters 12th scale.


If you want to be on a waiting list for a closed class(es)-send your entry fee and entry form in asap. There have been a small number of cancellations in classes, but not many.


Thanks everyone,
Ray


----------



## Mike Blackstock (Oct 16, 2002)

Ray,

did aaron get our entrys from associated?? 

Thanks

Mike


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Mike Blackstock said:


> Ray,
> 
> did aaron get our entrys from associated??
> 
> ...



I do beleive he did!!!


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

*Latrest UPdate*

Hey all,

There have been some changes to the entry list with some people not coming or changing classes. PLease look the list over very carefully.

If you havent signed up yet, you will most likely go on a waiting list. There are only 5 spots left in Stock Sedan, one in Masters and one in BRP 1/18th scale.

We will NOT put you on the waiting list without an entry form and payment on Aaron's desk. 

Thanks,
Ray
p.s. YYYAAHOOO!!!


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Is Hara actually comin'? Or is he pulling the old Masami Hirosaka style, send in my entry in case I decide I actually wanna go trick?


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

CypressMidWest said:


> Is Hara actually comin'? Or is he pulling the old Masami Hirosaka style, send in my entry in case I decide I actually wanna go trick?


Hara is NOT coming-it seems, but I hear hes might be coming to the Champs warm-up.


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

*Awsome Turn out!*



rayhuang said:


> Hey all,
> 
> There have been some changes to the entry list with some people not coming or changing classes. PLease look the list over very carefully.
> 
> ...


Ray, sound like we will have a full house. Dave and I will continue to try to keep everyone hydrated with ice cold soda and water, and keep plenty of snacks handy if that is ok with you, Jimmy and Aaron.


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Medved said:


> Ray, sound like we will have a full house. Dave and I will continue to try to keep everyone hydrated with ice cold soda and water, and keep plenty of snacks handy if that is ok with you, Jimmy and Aaron.



You guys RULE!!!!!! :dude:


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

ok, so all we have to do is follow Ian to the food... sweet!


----------



## Apl Hed (Mar 6, 2002)

halloween classic? can somebody tell me where and when this race is and is there any stock touring openings.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Greg Anthony said:


> ok, so all we have to do is follow Ian to the food... sweet!



Isn't that the pot calling the kettle black???


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Apl Hed said:


> halloween classic? can somebody tell me where and when this race is and is there any stock touring openings.



There may be one or two spots left in stock touring.

Entry Form and race info


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

A big thanks to a driver who shall go unnamed-but moved out of Modified Sedan to allow the next proffessional driver on the waiting list-in. Best of luck in Stock Sedan!!!

And he was one of the first to enter as well!!!

A pro owes you a big one!!


----------



## Apl Hed (Mar 6, 2002)

rayhuang said:


> There may be one or two spots left in stock touring.
> 
> Entry Form and race info


 please let me know if i can sign up for the halloween race on line somehow. thanx


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

Im sure he owes him more then that


----------



## fleetwood (Oct 11, 2002)

Ray,

Kevin Kane for Paul Lemieux???? If need be I will give up my mod tc spot if someone needs to get in (pro guy). Just let me know.


Rob


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

fleetwood said:


> Ray,
> 
> Kevin Kane for Paul Lemieux???? If need be I will give up my mod tc spot if someone needs to get in (pro guy). Just let me know.
> 
> ...



I'll let Aaron know as your buddy from Columbus-wants in to Mod.


----------



## fleetwood (Oct 11, 2002)

Ray,

My buddy???? Whom might that be? I want to run mod, but will drop to help if need be. Who are we talking about here?


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

fleetwood said:


> Ray,
> 
> My buddy???? Whom might that be? I want to run mod, but will drop to help if need be. Who are we talking about here?



Mike Lufaso-well-I guess he used to be from Columbus in his school days.

hes in MN now???


----------



## fleetwood (Oct 11, 2002)

Oh yeahhhhhhhhhhhh. He can definitely have my spot. Only give it to him. I'd like to see him there.

He is in Maryland now............


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

fleetwood said:


> Oh yeahhhhhhhhhhhh. He can definitely have my spot. Only give it to him. I'd like to see him there.
> 
> He is in Maryland now............


Are you going to run stock 12th then? Your gonna be awfully bored running one class!!!

Can I pay you to build me some motors then??? hahaha!!!


----------



## fleetwood (Oct 11, 2002)

Just seeeeeedan stock for me. I will build ya a momo or two........... I wouldn't want to get bored.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Your HIred!!! BTW-did i tell you i got a Demon2 on the way?? Warpspeed is sooo Coool!! Totally hooked me up. If all the hype from the drivers in Florida and SoCal are correct-this car is the bomb-even on foam tires. Not twitchy at all, but fast as can be-especially if the layout is technical. I guess Danny from Fukuyama Racing said guys who he used to beat by a lap switched to the Demon2 and are now a few seconds faster than him.


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

If that guy knew Paul was getting his spot Im sure he would change his mind.... :lol:


----------



## fleetwood (Oct 11, 2002)

Trickyone,

Kevin Kane races with Paul every week


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Greg Anthony said:


> ok, so all we have to do is follow Ian to the food... sweet!



Follow me.....Hell! I'm gonna have the guys set-up right outside Timing and Scoring!!

GOOD ONE RAY!


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

fleetwood said:


> Trickyone,
> 
> Kevin Kane races with Paul every week


Don't you mean he's UNFORTUNATE enough to HAVE to race with Paul every week?


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

*196 entries*

WOW

What and Awsome turn out! over 50 entries more than the original plan! 

It's gonna be a blast!

Later
Pete


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

*UPdate 10/02/03 1:56pm*

Go to the first page for updates to the entry list. Not only more confirmed people-but changes in who's in what class.

Ray


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

Looking at the number of people, It looks like it is going to be a very long weekend. GOOD LUCK TO EVERYBODY  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

Rob.....I know that I race....errr I mean Kevin Kane races with Paul every weekend....lol

:wave: 
I hope you know who this is now.


----------



## fleetwood (Oct 11, 2002)

Knuclehead!

C-ya in a few weeks! 

I dropped for Lufaso.


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

Cool....that Mod class should be something to watch.....and stock will be too. This should be a VERY good race. See you guys in few weeks.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

TrickyOne said:


> Cool....that Mod class should be something to watch.....and stock will be too. This should be a VERY good race. See you guys in few weeks.


If I am just A10 in Stock Sedan on October 26th-I am going to be doing cartwheels in the parking lot!!!
i think making the A-in Stock sedan and STock 12th is gonna as hard as Cleveland Champs or the Nats.


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

*I Agree*



rayhuang said:


> If I am just A10 in Stock Sedan on October 26th-I am going to be doing cartwheels in the parking lot!!!
> i think making the A-in Stock sedan and STock 12th is gonna as hard as Cleveland Champs or the Nats.


Ray, I think there will less than 1 lap separating the B and the D drivers. I think there will be a few A drivers who Check out with 1-2 laps ahead of the pack. 

I am assuming that the track will change for the Halloween race, or are you going to try to get the Groove layed down! I think with all of the racing and practice, it shouldn't be an issue.

The Halloween race will have almost 1/2 of the people as the Indoor Champs! That is awsome.

Dave U. came over last night and we trued tires and dyno'ed some motors. He did get a preview of my paint. 

C-ya in a few days.

Pete


----------



## Chrisgt2 (Sep 15, 2003)

*Layout*

Man......we gotta have a new layout for that big of a race.....

-Chris


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Chrisgt2 said:


> Man......we gotta have a new layout for that big of a race.....
> 
> -Chris


I would tell you guys-but then I would have to kill you :devil:


----------



## David Usnik (Oct 8, 2002)

Medved said:


> Dave U. came over last night and we trued tires and dyno'ed some motors. He did get a preview of my paint.
> 
> C-ya in a few days.
> 
> Pete


Every word of it's true. I saw it last night! Pete's new paint job will truly be the class of the field. Whoever ends up racing with Pete, steer clear of his car. _No fender rubbing!_ Pete, you need to get a life. You have way too much time on your hands to spend painting a body. You need to get married again. :jest:


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

*Your Eye's only!*



David Usnik said:


> Every word of it's true. I saw it last night! Pete's new paint job will truly be the class of the field. Whoever ends up racing with Pete, steer clear of his car. _No fender rubbing!_ Pete, you need to get a life. You have way too much time on your hands to spend painting a body. You need to get married again. :jest:


Dave, I did get the rest of the body cleaned up last night. It took a little time, but I think I will be ready for the final phase!  I still need to drill hole for the body mounts. My luck I be off by an inch or two!. Anyway, it WILL be ready for the Halloween Classic, and it WILL be run.

If I dont get TQ, or get into the "A" main, I will at least "LOOK GOOD" trying!


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

*411 on the race*

I spoke with Aaron, Jimmy and Ray. And we were discussing the layout of the tables at the track. One concern is communicating to all of the racers to keep the tables in even rows, and to NOT turn tables.

There will be about 150 people at this race and it is going to be very important to follow the layout of where and how you can setup your tables. 

I thought this would be a good place to communicate to many of the drivers.

There should be plenty of room and power if everyone follows directions.


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

*Paint Job is 98% complete*

Well, 

I just finished for the night. I just need to let dry, and then back up with white, and I am DONE.

Today was bitter sweet. I did lay down a really nice effect, which I added as a last minute thought. It really turned out to be just what I was looking for. I did run into a few other snags, which I was able to correct. It added another 2 hours, but was well worth it. If I wouldn't have corrected it, I would have been really disappointed in the finished product.

Over all I'm really pleased with the paint job. I bit off a pretty big project, and learned a lot. I can tell you that my next paint job will NOT be this detailed. 

Time to get some rest. Tomorrow will be spent working on my diff's in the TC3. I don't know what I am going to do for a motor yet for the Halloween race. I will most likely drop in a old motor just to make sure the car is going in the correct direction.

Catch ya later,
Pete


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

*Saft Trip*

Usnik,

Have a great trip, will see ya in a few weeks.


----------



## David Usnik (Oct 8, 2002)

Medved said:


> Usnik,
> 
> Have a great trip, will see ya in a few weeks.


Thanks! Drive safely for the next couple of weekends and try to stay out of trouble. I'll tip back a couple of sakis' for you guys.
Can you or Danny true a set of tires for me while i'm gone? I can drop them off one night this week before I leave. I won't have a whole lot of time before the Classis after I get back. :wave:


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

*Sure*



David Usnik said:


> Thanks! Drive safely for the next couple of weekends and try to stay out of trouble. I'll tip back a couple of sakis' for you guys.
> Can you or Danny true a set of tires for me while i'm gone? I can drop them off one night this week before I leave. I won't have a whole lot of time before the Classis after I get back. :wave:


Let me know what size, and I'll be happy to have them ready for you.


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

*Car built*

Well, I finished building the TC3. I should be able to get some track time with it this weekend.

I may just take a couple of laps in practice and see how everything shakes out. Not sure if I will be running 2 classes this weekend in preparation for the Halloween Classic.


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

*New motor*

Well,

I couldn't have a new car and body and run an old motor.

Guess what I bought.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

A used car and body? 




Medved said:


> Well,
> 
> I couldn't have a new car and body and run an old motor.
> 
> Guess what I bought.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Is there going to be any practice on Thursday the 23rd? Or is the track closed?


----------



## fleetwood (Oct 11, 2002)

Greg,

Doors open at 4:00 I believe (maybe 3:00) and there is a club race that evening............

Rob


----------



## novak1 (Oct 5, 2003)

Is the Gate planning any Saturday practices before the Halloween classic?


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Rich Chang said:


> A used car and body?



Good Call Rich!


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

novak1 said:


> Is the Gate planning any Saturday practices before the Halloween classic?


I would have to say no at this time. Time is short and Aaron, Jim and I have hundreds of big and little jobs to complete to make sure this race is a success. 

And much of our free time and work time is devoted to this race right now as it is. Saturday being a big day to get errands done.

Sorry,
Ray


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

*Race on Thrusday Night?*

Ray, I see that there is a race scheduled for Thrusday "Halloween warm up", Will this be open practice, or a full 3 qualifier, and 1 main run. Also, will we be running on the Halloween track layout that evening, or will it change that night?


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Medved said:


> Ray, I see that there is a race scheduled for Thrusday "Halloween warm up", Will this be open practice, or a full 3 qualifier, and 1 main run. Also, will we be running on the Halloween track layout that evening, or will it change that night?


Pete-the club race will be a full out race with 1.5 hours of open practice at beginning. The layout will be new.

Friday is the big practice day for the race. Open all day with BRP sessions throughout-then controlled PT practice in the afternnnon and evenng. PT for Personal Transponder practice. We want to weed out ALL PT issues on Friday. 

Ray


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

*Great*



rayhuang said:


> Pete-the club race will be a full out race with 1.5 hours of open practice at beginning. The layout will be new.
> 
> Friday is the big practice day for the race. Open all day with BRP sessions throughout-then controlled PT practice in the afternnnon and evenng. PT for Personal Transponder practice. We want to weed out ALL PT issues on Friday.
> 
> Ray



Ray,

My brother Dan told me there was a post about having some more caps on the motors or speed controlers. I couldn't find the post. Is this the possiable cause of the missed laps??

any 411 would be appreciated.


----------



## David Usnik (Oct 8, 2002)

rayhuang said:


> Pete-the club race will be a full out race with 1.5 hours of open practice at beginning. The layout will be new.
> 
> Friday is the big practice day for the race. Open all day with BRP sessions throughout-then controlled PT practice in the afternnnon and evenng. PT for Personal Transponder practice. We want to weed out ALL PT issues on Friday.
> 
> Ray


Ray,
I am coming out for the Thursday night race. I am going to use that time as my practice for the Classic because I can't make it out there on Friday. Will I be missing anything real important by not being there Friday?


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Medved said:


> Ray,
> 
> My brother Dan told me there was a post about having some more caps on the motors or speed controlers. I couldn't find the post. Is this the possiable cause of the missed laps??
> 
> any 411 would be appreciated.



I honestly dont know!! I am sure it woudnt hurt. I think the people missing laps is random and all with varying equipment (i.e. KO Servo, JR servo, GM and NOvak ESC's, etc.). We are devoting a bit of our time the next two weeks on Jlap.


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

*Gremlins*



rayhuang said:


> I honestly dont know!! I am sure it woudnt hurt. I think the people missing laps is random and all with varying equipment (i.e. KO Servo, JR servo, GM and NOvak ESC's, etc.). We are devoting a bit of our time the next two weeks on Jlap.


If you have any Ideas, let me know. Honestly, that was the very first lap I ever missed with my PT. 

Hey, not to keep hounding you guys, but I would LOVE to see heats and lap times posted on our web site as well. Not sure how much space Al has, but I am sure it wouldn't take up that much space. 
I'd be happy to help pull that info off if you are having trouble. I could get you extra disks as well.

Just let me know what I can do.

Later,
Pete


----------



## Bobby Flack (Mar 3, 2002)

Ray.. What time will racing start on that Thursday so I can figure out when opening 1.5 hours earlier is. lol


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Bobby Flack said:


> Ray.. What time will racing start on that Thursday so I can figure out when opening 1.5 hours earlier is. lol


4pm sir!!


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

*Racing STARTS at 4:00*



rayhuang said:


> 4pm sir!!


Does racing start at 4:00, or is that when the doors open.


----------



## David Usnik (Oct 8, 2002)

Medved said:


> Does racing start at 4:00, or is that when the doors open.


Doors open at 4:00.


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

*unclear*

Quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally Posted by Bobby Flack
Ray.. What time will racing start on that Thursday so I can figure out when opening 1.5 hours earlier is. lol
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

4pm sir!!


----------



## joneser (Oct 28, 2002)

*Laps*

Pete...the transponder cannot count a lap that did not happen....now stop trying to steal a lap from Ray and go work on your paintjob. :lol: 

The F'n blue car


----------



## Bobby Flack (Mar 3, 2002)

Sweet.. Thanks guys! See ya then!


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

*RF filters from JR*



Medved said:


> If you have any Ideas, let me know. Honestly, that was the very first lap I ever missed with my PT.
> Later,
> Pete


Pete, Are you getting any radio interference on the track that you can tell?
When we went to Durham,NC for the ROAR nats. and when we race last winter at the fairgrounds, we had the same problem with laps missed.
I tried different cars with different electronics and everything.
And I wasn't the only one with the problem. 
In NC, I talked to a driver from Cali. that knew alot about the problems and how to fix them.
Mark Dawson is the guy's name. Ray Huang may know who I'm talking about. He is sponsored from JR radios.
Mark had JR send some RF Filters (choke) to the track to see if that would correct the problem.
He put one on 7 different drivers cars that were having the problem.
It fixed all 7. John Torterice from Pittsburgh, Pa is one of them.
He has been racing at the Gate. Check with him to see one.
I have one on my Losi and Jason Markovich has one for his 12th for the same reason at the Gate.
Ray should be able to get them from JR if he orders direct or has a JR distributor.
It may add a little weight but the gain may be worth it.
Check the JR site if you want to check it out yourself.
It's under radio equipment.

Hope this helps.
Tracy


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

DOORMAN and PETE,

I did put the "Chock" or whatamachigee on my car Sunday as I kept getting hits on the far left side of track. Worse with some motors than others!!! The chock worked. I had a slight glitch there on lap one of Main, but that motor was not really broken in and batteries were at there highest volatge. After two laps it went away.


I cannot get those for everyone-but you might have some luck by contacting JR directly or using there online shopping service.

Ray


----------



## ohiorcdad (Mar 25, 2002)

I think they had them on the wall at Capstone Hobbies in Columbus. Maybe Mo or RB Love would be in there and pick some up for you guys. There are two in a pack. We saw them cure allot of problems last year. Seems to be more frequent in Losi vehicles with JR radio systems. Must be the composition of the graphite.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

ohiorcdad said:


> I think they had them on the wall at Capstone Hobbies in Columbus. Maybe Mo or RB Love would be in there and pick some up for you guys. There are two in a pack. We saw them cure allot of problems last year. Seems to be more frequent in Losi vehicles with JR radio systems. Must be the composition of the graphite.



I put 4 rounds of the ESC wire through the chock (shunt, etc.)-then taped and shoe gooed it to my receiver side. O top of the servo will work as well. If i had my car here I'd take a pic.


----------



## gasman (Sep 26, 2001)

You should try moving your PT away from your receiver I seen that be the problem also. :dude:


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

*UPdates*

Heyall,

Still more changes to the entry list. This time from people dropping out and others taking there place. Check it all out on page one.

Ray


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

Ray.....you have "Jennifer Barnes" listed twice on the Stock TC list....just a heads up.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

TrickyOne said:


> Ray.....you have "Jennifer Barnes" listed twice on the Stock TC list....just a heads up.



Yup-keep the corrections coming my way. I have looked at the darn entry list so many times I dont know what I am seeing anymore.

There may be some names left on the list that need to be deleted-again due to dropping out, switching classes or not paying or bounced checks., etc.....

Ray


----------



## fleetwood (Oct 11, 2002)

Ray,

Mark Unrath dropped mod tc for me to jump in. Aaron has the details.

RB


----------



## Jen Barnes (Aug 6, 2003)

Hmm... maybe because I sent a check in for Mike Dibb too. But his name is still on there. 

Cripes, I can barely finish ONE race entry... two? I don't think so... lol


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

*Less that 2 weeks away*

Get ready. It is going to be awsome! The "Gate Keepers", Aaron, Jimmy and Ray have been making excellent changes.

Rearranging the table lay out and power

Tire truing station, and compressor area to blow off the cars

Plus a host of other goodies are in the works.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

OKay-I screwed up the power by making wrong assumptions on what outlets were on what breakers. I had over 30 guys on one 20 amp circuit. DOH!!!

Its always more of a problem right at 8am as everyone in the building is charging 2 batteries and cutting motors, etc..... ots of voltage spikes.

I rearranged the power and put those 30 guys on two circuits.

After re-arranging the power grid-did anybody have any other problems?

Also-if you own a dyno-it must be run off a sealed car battery!! DO NOT RUN A DYNO off of a power supply!!!


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

*Power*

Ray,

We'll let it slide this time  

Good point about the batteries. They NEED to be in a sealed container, correct?


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

*Sneak Peak!!!*

OKay-take a look at our stealth photo of the new layout!!! Come-out on the 19th and run as well as the 23rd Club Race!!!

Ray


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

*Track Layout*

Looks good! 3/4 oval, into some hairpin turns and a cool looking reverse "S" section in the middle.

Lots of turns!!! I like it!!!


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

rayhuang said:


> OKay-take a look at our stealth photo of the new layout!!! Come-out on the 19th and run as well as the 23rd Club Race!!!
> 
> Ray



YEAH BABY!!! Layout looks dialled!!!!! :devil:


----------



## novak1 (Oct 5, 2003)

Do the doors open at 8 am on the friday before the classic?


----------



## walterhenderson (May 8, 2002)

Its to bad you had to set up the track so early!!! Not to fair for the out-of-towners!!!!


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

I agree with Walter, last year at the USTC race in Taunton, Mass. none was allowed on the layout till that Friday.... That's the way it should be...


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Walt - is this going to be the layout in Lansing for this week's practice? Maybe we could even get Larry's to set it up for next weekend?


----------



## walterhenderson (May 8, 2002)

Ya i have a key, that can be arranged!!!!


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

CypressMidWest said:


> YEAH BABY!!! Layout looks dialled!!!!! :devil:



And youve got the best seat in the house!!!

novak1-I'l get back to you on that. Practice starts at 10am. Not one minute early!!! I will see when I open the doors. Probably not 8, maybe 9am.

walter and Greg-in the 20th century they invented the car and super highway system!!! One goes from MI right to OH!!! j/k dont blow a gasket guys!!!

Also-wasnt it cool of us to post a pic? Heres more-the tracks 88' x 52' and the back straight uses every sq. inch of that 88'. Have fun!!!

walter-again-you dont post, you dont post-when you do your always complaining-whats up with that??? :lol:


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Would that be a... 


head gasket?


HAR HAR HAR HAR!!!! yeah yeah, corny joke.


I'm just jealous because I won't be at the race.

-Rich




rayhuang said:


> j/k dont blow a gasket guys!!!


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Pear!!


----------



## NTwigs (Sep 29, 2001)

Great, now Greg using it!!! I thought it was only a Lansing thing!!!!


PEAR!!!!!!


----------



## Mike D (Jan 24, 2003)

rayhuang said:


> OKay-take a look at our stealth photo of the new layout!!! Come-out on the 19th and run as well as the 23rd Club Race!!!
> 
> Ray


I think I better order some larger pinions. :lol:


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

NTwigs said:


> Great, now Greg using it!!! I thought it was only a Lansing thing!!!!
> 
> 
> PEAR!!!!!!


Once it hits mainstream, it's no longer cool.


----------



## Mike D (Jan 24, 2003)

What are the weight and ride height limits for 12th and sedan? Is sedan roof height being teched?

Mike D


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Mike D said:


> What are the weight and ride height limits for 12th and sedan? Is sedan roof height being teched?
> 
> Mike D



MikeD

Car weighed WITH transponder:

Sedan 51oz.

12th Scale 29oz.

Sedan roof height min. 4.375"

Roof height WILL be enforced. We have a profesional Tech Box that measures dimensions very accurately and roof height is one.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Ride heights are:

Sedan 4mm

12th scale 0.125" (1/8")


----------



## Mike D (Jan 24, 2003)

rayhuang said:


> MikeD
> 
> Car weighed WITH transponder:
> 
> ...


Thanks. It's never as simple as saying ROAR rules anymore....


----------



## ohiorcdad (Mar 25, 2002)

I agree with Walt and Greg. The past practice at all USTC races is to let everyone have an even chance. I am really disappointed in the usually classy NORCAR bunch. I think you are taking the low road here. It is too much of a financial burden for out of towners to make the trip.


----------



## fleetwood (Oct 11, 2002)

*Track lay out*

Here is my take on the track........

It would be best not to put it down, BUT everyone will get to run on it Thursday and Friday. The guys that are racing there Sunday will be a little more comfortable come Thursday. Think of it this way. The bite will be up Thursday immediately...... By Friday evening everyone will be as comfortable as the next guy.

Bottom line is the same group of guys are going to be fast. No matter what race we all go to the same guys are running at the top. So I see it as no big deal.

The NORCAR group is great. Do not think down on them for making this decision. It is not that big of a deal. This isn't the Worlds.... Just a bunch of good guys/gals getting together to race for bowling trophies....

RB


----------



## joneser (Oct 28, 2002)

*track*

Just came back from putting the track down and it looks nice. 

The following opinion is that of a racer that has no shot of winning the A or making it for that matter. I am not sure of the big deal about the track being down a week early. The best racers will still win. If they cant learn the track on Thursday and Friday then they probably dont have a shot to begin with. A hand full of regulars will get a half dozen battery packs through it on Sunday, I dont think that is too much of an advantage. The first few runs will be throw aways anyways because of the lack of traction. The layout was published here a few days ago so there should be no surprises. I have heard that the indoor champs track is run a couple of weeks before the champs and nobody else knows what the layout will be....I have not heard anyone bring this up in the past (I could be wrong).

Like I said, in the world of RC I am a nobody and the above is just my opinion but lets not get carried away with the comments...."the usually classy NORCAR bunch" is not any less classy because of this decision. It looks like this is going to be a great race with some great competition and my guess is that this is not going to impact the outcome.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Joneser and fleetwood-thanks. That comment really stings about taking the low road. Doesn't everybody appreciate how fricken hard we have worked on our track? How hard I have worked on this race? Its in the hundreds of hours mark now and its gonna be even greater this next two weeks. This race didnt hit 200+ entries because I sat on my tuckus and waited for people to enter!!! I asked and asked the best racers in the country to come and I marketed and marketed. And get this-I own the track and I am NOT going to be their for the race on the 19th!! 


This race is gonna be awesome. You wont care about anything but making the A when you step into the track and see the facility!!!


Lets get back to positive!!! YAAAHOOOO!!!! 9 days!!!!


----------



## fleetwood (Oct 11, 2002)

The race is going to be awesome...


Mike D., You know ROAR rules suck~ Kid'n. It's going to be a good time as long as you do not kick all of our aces~ Take care and we'll see you in a week. Smack Lufaso right in the head for me this weekend if you guys are racing....



RB Love


----------



## loudneon (Dec 18, 2001)

Wow I did not know RC was still this live and kickin *ss. I miss it. Every year about this time I get this hunger for it, but alas I get stuck working every Sunday. I might try to get to the classic one day. I'm looking for some used equipment. I bought one of those EX-1 digital display radios and cannot get it to work with any of my recievers. I will bring it along if someone can tell me if it is a dud or not. I'm looking for a Corally, but interested in a Calandra. Anyone have any ideas email me at [email protected] thanks.
PS the pics of the track look great finally a permanent home.


----------



## fleetwood (Oct 11, 2002)

Ray,

Check your e-mail. I will call you later this evening.........


RB


----------



## ohiorcdad (Mar 25, 2002)

Ray,
Not a personal attack on you or the club. Just an opinion. You know I have always spoken highly of you and the club. Just voicing disappointment. I am sorry I spoke up. It is not that big of a deal and I'm sure we'll run fine there. We usually do. Didn't think my comment was as bad as it seemed the next morning. Sorry.

Dean


----------



## Lufaso (Jul 20, 2003)

fleetwood said:


> Mike D., You know ROAR rules suck~ Kid'n. It's going to be a good time as long as you do not kick all of our aces~ Take care and we'll see you in a week. Smack _Lufaso_ right in the head for me this weekend if you guys are racing....
> 
> RB Love



Hey, a smack in the head is the last thing I need, but who knows - maybe it would help lower my laptimes by knocking the cobwebs loose?


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

ohiorcdad said:


> Ray,
> Not a personal attack on you or the club. Just an opinion. You know I have always spoken highly of you and the club. Just voicing disappointment. I am sorry I spoke up. It is not that big of a deal and I'm sure we'll run fine there. We usually do. Didn't think my comment was as bad as it seemed the next morning. Sorry.
> 
> Dean


Hey dean,

Like I said-lets all get positive!! Lets all get PUMPED_UP!!!

I am thinking these are going to be the hardest A-Mains to make since the Champs in 2002!!!

Any predictions on TQ's???

STOCK Touring-will it be Dunnigan, Lonegran................

MOD 12th Scale-Josh Cyrul???????????

Man-this race is gonna be amazing!!!


----------



## ohiorcdad (Mar 25, 2002)

Yea, I'm looking at the sign-up sheet and saying to myself "just who are we gonna be able to beat to make the A?". List is pretty short if anybody. We are gonna come have a good time and do our best. Thanks again for all your effort to give the guys a great place to race. In the grand scheme of things it wasn't really that important.

BTW, Did you get the package I sent you? Hope it was ok. If not we can work it out.


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

rayhuang said:


> Hey dean,
> 
> Like I said-lets all get positive!! Lets all get PUMPED_UP!!!
> 
> ...



Stock Touring: Pulfer or Darroch
Stock 12th: ME!! :devil: (not Likely lol) Dunnigan or Denton
Mod TC: Blackstock
Mod 12th: Doseck
Masters 12th: Ezrow


----------



## Jen Barnes (Aug 6, 2003)

I'm going to have to put my Stock TC plug in for Brad Johnson...


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

*JR chock-Shunt*

Hey everyone,


I promised a pic of the JR Shunt (Chock) that absorbs noise from the ESC, etc from entering the RX and causing glitching. Heres that pic!!

Ray


----------



## Kevin C. (Oct 16, 2003)

Do u have any spots left for the race?


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Kevin C. said:


> Do u have any spots left for the race?


E-mail Aaron @ [email protected]

There MIGHT be a few spots left on stock touring, one in Masterss 12th scale and one in BRP 1/18th scale!!


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

10/16/03 7:16pm Entry list updated!!!


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

Ray, I just noticed that the entry list on the first page of this thread shows me in stock TC. I'm pretty sure I signed up for Mod TC.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Eric-you sire are correct-You are the MOD MASTER!!! I'll change it on the list here. bt oficially you are already in Mod. Have fun storming the castle!!!


----------



## Mike Blackstock (Oct 16, 2002)

*We ready for some racing or what ???*

Well the time is getting closer and this is going to be one heck of a race.. It is great to finally have a Perfect track and a great race back in the cleveland area besides the champs.. Way to go guys...


Look forward to running sunday...


Mike :wave:


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey 12th scalers,

There is a trick new Micro shock from Silva concepts that replaces the AE micro shock!!! It has a screw on top-so no more popping out the plastic E-clip. We will try our best to have them at the track for sale on Thursday night!!!

I also hear the internals are upgraded as well-so its a smoother shock all the way around!!

I am just going to order the teflon coated ones for now. Sorry-no pre-orders or anything like that. First come first serve Thursday night.

Ray


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

*Schedule change*

Due to the enormous popularity of this race, we have added two more heats to Halloween Classic.

We have added a heat of Modified 12th scale and Stock 12th scale. This will alllow a good number of drivers already attending to run two classes instead of one and allow many on waiting lists to attend.

Due to these added heats-we have made very important changes to the Saturday schedule. Only Saturday is affected.

*Saturday October 25th

7:00am to 9:30am	Open Practice
9:30am TO 10:00am Drivers meeting
10:00am to 10:00pm 3 Rounds of Qualifying

*The heat board will be shuffled after the second round.*


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

We will have all the official information pertaining to this race on the website done very soon!!!

I will notifiy everyone when they get uploaded to the site!! Official entry list, rules book, etc.

Any questions on registration? Aaron [email protected] And ONLY aaron!!!

Any questions on rules? Ray [email protected]

Or post ??? here!!


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Everyone attending this race should read the NORCAR Halloween Classic USTC Race #1 Stage 1 Report. YOu can download it here:

NORCAR Halloween Classic Stage1 report 

Here you will find the updated schedule as well as the Rules manual for the event.

See you all in 4 days!!!
Ray

Be aware that THIS is the correct Sat Schedule though!!

*Saturday October 25th

7:00am to 9:30am Open Practice
9:30am TO 10:00am Drivers meeting
10:00am to 10:00pm 3 Rounds of Qualifying

*The heat board will be shuffled after the second round.*


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Hi Ray,

The Stage 1 report is awesome! I know I am not able to attend the race, but I had a couple questions about the Stage 1 report:

1) are you going to hold steady to the no-wheel dots rule?  
2) for the mains starting grid, it looks like the TQ car has the outside line instead of the inside line at the start?

I wish I could make the race! You guys are doing a great job and the race will be awesome!

-Rich


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Rich,

YOu knwo-you got me on the two spots I had the most issues with how to word when I did this-its like were psychic twins?? Or maybe its because were both so darn asian and so darned handsome....:lol:

Anyways.

2). Position 1 is inside.

It actually goes like this:


1

2

3

4

5

ON our very long straight.


ON the wheel dots-yes-no wheel dots. I love-em-you love-em, but NO!!


----------



## Bobby Flack (Mar 3, 2002)

Is the touring car roof height going to be enforced? If so, is it really 4.375?


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Bobby Flack said:


> Is the touring car roof height going to be enforced? If so, is it really 4.375?


Yes-same as the Champs.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Hey Ray, Quick question, in the rules about traction compound it states:

"We ask that no TQ brand products be used for the continuity of the racing surface."

Is that the only rule on the traction compound?


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Greg Anthony said:


> Hey Ray, Quick question, in the rules about traction compound it states:
> 
> "We ask that no TQ brand products be used for the continuity of the racing surface."
> 
> Is that the only rule on the traction compound?



Yes!!!


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

THANK YOU! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rick Worth (Oct 14, 2001)

What compounds do you recommend then? Is Parogon ok? Thanks. R.W.


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Rick Worth said:


> What compounds do you recommend then? Is Parogon ok? Thanks. R.W.


Rick, I recommend Paragon and Niftech compounds.


----------



## ohiorcdad (Mar 25, 2002)

Nice run yesterday Ian. Good to see you running like the Ian of old. You're car was as good a Rev. 3 as I've seen in a long time. I'd seal that motor until the qualifiers. It was really fun watching you, Jake and Pulf mix it up. It was anybodies race there for a while. C-ya Thursday.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Rick Worth said:


> What compounds do you recommend then? Is Parogon ok? Thanks. R.W.


Here is what we know WORKS at our track-in no particular order.

*Paragon

Jack the Grippa (Corally)

NIFTECH*

Here is what we know ruins carpet and is not allowed:

*All TQ products*


----------



## Darren (Oct 20, 2003)

*Predictions*

I would have to say my predictions are

1/12th mod - Blackstock
touring mod - Lemuix

12th stock - Jeff Dayger
Stock TC - Mike Dunnigan

Betcha i'm darn close!


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Darren said:


> I would have to say my predictions are
> 
> 1/12th mod - Blackstock
> touring mod - Lemuix
> ...


Whadda ya willing to bet?


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

ohiorcdad said:


> Nice run yesterday Ian. Good to see you running like the Ian of old. You're car was as good a Rev. 3 as I've seen in a long time. I'd seal that motor until the qualifiers. It was really fun watching you, Jake and Pulf mix it up. It was anybodies race there for a while. C-ya Thursday.



Thanx Dean. It was ALOT OF FUN. It was honestly the best 12th scale race I've been involved with in a LOOOOOONG time.

Classic here I come. :devil:


----------



## Darren (Oct 20, 2003)

*Predictions*

ok well you seem to think that Denton or Dunningan is going to win 12th stock. Sooo you mean Mo Denton right? Since all the fast drivers from cleveland are going to this race, and denton didn't make the A at cleveland, I would have to say that Denton probably will not make the A main at this race. However just to be sure I will bet my paycheck that he won't beat Dayger at this race, for sure.

I believe that 10th scale stock will probably be close with bailes and lonergen in the mix. 10th mod and 12th mod will also be close. My predictions are just good guesses. 

But like I said if your betting Dayger VS Denton, paychecks it is....


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

WOW!


----------



## chicky03 (Oct 17, 2001)

I do not know who is going to win but I do not see Dayger on the entry list.

Paul


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

Yeah I think that "That Guy" is going to win and "That Dude" will be a close second  

Try not to get saddle sores boys...... :jest:


----------



## Darren (Oct 20, 2003)

haha, its all in good fun though.

Dayger is on the entry list they did it alphabetically by first name instead of last. http://www.the-big-al.com/norcar/Entry_List.htm


----------



## chicky03 (Oct 17, 2001)

Oh, I was looking on the first page of this thread.

Paul


----------



## 1fastguy1 (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh Please Bring your paycheck with you
I will take that bet
Mo Denton


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Hopefully Darren isn't unemployed! haha!


----------



## Mike Blackstock (Oct 16, 2002)

1fastguy1 said:


> Oh Please Bring your paycheck with you
> I will take that bet
> Mo Denton



Hey now he picked me to win 1/12th.. Leave him alone  I have not run my 1/12th scale yet this winter.. OH boy sure hope she works this weekend..


Mike


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

*YOUR ALL WRONG RAY HUANG is going to TQ and win Stock Touring with a run pulled from the hither regions-a run so amazing I will faint at the end and fall off the drivers stand from excessive knee knocking. It will take at least 6 beers, a shot of tequila and a single malt scotch straight to calm me back down. OH I am going to TQ Masters 12th scale too-so now everyone just hush!!!*. :lol:


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Well, Duh - everyone forgets that you are giving Ian a shiny new generator for his house, and Ian is the Controller Of The Computer (C.O.T.C.) and thus has control of the results. 

-Rich




rayhuang said:


> *YOUR ALL WRONG RAY HUANG is going to TQ and win Stock Touring with a run pulled from the hither regions-a run so amazing I will faint at the end and fall off the drivers stand from excessive knee knocking. It will take at least 6 beers, a shot of tequila and a single malt scotch straight to calm me back down. OH I am going to TQ Masters 12th scale too-so now everyone just hush!!!*. :lol:


----------



## Darren (Oct 20, 2003)

I really wanted to go to this race but I can't, I have to work. However I will e-mail you my address in which you can send your check to after the race. Just take a little bit and look at last years results before confirming this. Not to mention Jeff being very young maybe 17-18? I'm sure he has improved a whole lot more from last year.


----------



## ohiorcdad (Mar 25, 2002)

Ray, That probably will happen but you would have to be DQ'd for using akkyhole at the track. What a shame, it was a phenomenol race. Oh well I'm sure there is plenty more where that one came from.

I'll take a little of that MO action, BTW.


----------



## Jen Barnes (Aug 6, 2003)

...another shameless plug for Brad Johnson...


----------



## Jen Barnes (Aug 6, 2003)

I'll put up a happy meal or my paycheck... both which are alarmingly similar in value...


----------



## fleetwood (Oct 11, 2002)

Hmmmmmmmmmmm. I do not know Dayger so I cannot comment, but if I were a betting man

12th stock = Mo Denton
12th mod = Chris Doseck
12th masters = Eli Ezrow

mod tc = Mike Blackstock or Josh Cyrul ($$ on Mike)
stock tc = myself of course Maybe Chuck Lonnegran........



Ahhhhhhhhhhh. It's all for fun It will be a great race no matter what.


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

fleetwood said:


> stock tc = myself of course Maybe Chuck Lonnegran........


Rob dont you know you dont go and call your own number.......thats bad karma man :freak: 


hehehe...see ya in acouple days.. :thumbsup: 

This race will be fun and some dude or maybe some girl will win.


----------



## 1fastguy1 (Apr 30, 2002)

[email protected]
e mail/PAYPAL ACCOUNT
thanks
Mo


----------



## fleetwood (Oct 11, 2002)

Tricky Dicky I had to drop my name. Good joke huh??? I meant to put your name..... You and I can hold the D-Main down like a champ

stock tc = K.K.


Killing me Mo..... Killing me


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Jen Barnes said:


> I'll put up a happy meal or my paycheck... both which are alarmingly similar in value...



Jen, you must work where I do. What dept. are you in?


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Darren said:


> ok well you seem to think that Denton or Dunningan is going to win 12th stock. Sooo you mean Mo Denton right? Since all the fast drivers from cleveland are going to this race, and denton didn't make the A at cleveland, I would have to say that Denton probably will not make the A main at this race. However just to be sure I will bet my paycheck that he won't beat Dayger at this race, for sure.
> 
> I believe that 10th scale stock will probably be close with bailes and lonergen in the mix. 10th mod and 12th mod will also be close. My predictions are just good guesses.
> 
> But like I said if your betting Dayger VS Denton, paychecks it is....



Ohhhhhhh, Darren if you only knew. I'm taking 12th scale  , but Mo's gonna TQ. The Indoor Champs was LAST YEAR and the CLASSIC IS NOW. A WHOLE lot can change in the course of 11 mos. 

I think FLEEETWOOD has it pretty well sorted.


----------



## Jen Barnes (Aug 6, 2003)

CypressMidWest said:


> Jen, you must work where I do. What dept. are you in?


Actually... they just moved me to the basement. I'm not sure what department I'm in anymore. They made me move my files to the ground floor and handed me some roach spray. 

How can I collate in the dark? I'm going to start the building on fire...


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Jen Barnes said:


> Actually... they just moved me to the basement. I'm not sure what department I'm in anymore. They made me move my files to the ground floor and handed me some roach spray.
> 
> How can I collate in the dark? I'm going to start the building on fire...



Did they take your red stapler?


----------



## Jen Barnes (Aug 6, 2003)

NO! Thank God! 

It's at times like these I wish I had a webcam at my desk. I actually DO have a red Swingline stapler here at work. Makes me chuckle every once in awhile...


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Jen Barnes said:


> NO! Thank God!
> 
> It's at times like these I wish I had a webcam at my desk. I actually DO have a red Swingline stapler here at work. Makes me chuckle every once in awhile...



Nothing quite like life in the CUBES. My Swingline is standard issue black.


----------



## Jen Barnes (Aug 6, 2003)

I had to special order my red Swingline... staplers are expensive these days! Maybe I'll bring it to the race... for good luck. Then again, I don't think much of anything is going to help me out there... aside from a miracle. 

Oh well. At least I'll have fun watching everyone else kick butt!


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Jen Barnes said:


> I had to special order my red Swingline... staplers are expensive these days! Maybe I'll bring it to the race... for good luck. Then again, I don't think much of anything is going to help me out there... aside from a miracle.
> 
> Oh well. At least I'll have fun watching everyone else kick butt!


Heck, I'll even be in a cube at the Classic. Alas........a Race Director/Announcer's work is never done. The things I do for my love of the sport.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

*Technical Inspection highlighst*


During the Friday Controlled practice and racing Saturday and Sunday-we will move through technical inspection and Enter the drivers stand in a set pattern (Back wall side).

All racers will also be expected to Exit the drivers stand in a specific direction (Service Desk side) and proceed to post race tech. 

For us local racers and those racing Thursday night lets do it so that it makes it easier for out-of towners to follow our lead on Saturday.  We will brief everyone at the drivers meeting Thursday night.

Ray


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

fleetwood said:


> You and I can hold the D-Main down like a champ


Im right there with ya man....and seeing that I will be racing a Losi car I dont stand a chance.


----------



## fleetwood (Oct 11, 2002)

Tricky,

Do you need back in mod? Let me know. I can fix that for you......


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

Thanks Rob....but I will just race stock and still suck. :jest:


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

CMW - no sympathy from me. :devil:


----------



## fleetwood (Oct 11, 2002)

David Leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## fleetwood (Oct 11, 2002)

Tricky,

You'll be fine dude. What day are you guys coming down? I will be there Thursday trying to get dialed in...........

Have a safe drive over brutha.

RB Love


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Rich Chang said:


> Well, Duh - everyone forgets that you are giving Ian a shiny new generator for his house, and Ian is the Controller Of The Computer (C.O.T.C.) and thus has control of the results.
> 
> -Rich


Which is exactly :devil: why I shall rule all in 12th scale stock! My stock TQ may in fact be fast enough to TQ MOD!!


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

Rob....yeah Im sure I will be ok too....I hope...lol And we are leaving here at noon on thursday....I dont think we will make the club race but will swing by the track when we roll in. And as far as a safe ride over thats yet to be seen....if Paulie can keep himself in check it should be smooth sailing.


----------



## HECKLER (Oct 23, 2001)

i see everyone perdictions on who will win but have you guys forgot about the conn. boys DUMAS won the triple crown the last two or three years and has been fast on carpet at every race he has gone to and SMYKA donimated the snow birds this year in stock so dont count them out of the picture


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

My vote goes for Aaron Bomia from Michigan! Oh wait, he didn't sign up. Well, since it looks like he and I will be the only folks from Michigan not going to this race (yeah, we are losers), he will win our local club race at least.


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

HECKLER said:


> i see everyone perdictions on who will win but have you guys forgot about the conn. boys DUMAS won the triple crown the last two or three years and has been fast on carpet at every race he has gone to and SMYKA donimated the snow birds this year in stock so dont count them out of the picture



Dumas will be fast, and Smyka I'm sure will be competitive, I picked TQ's not race winners........ I'll save that for Saturday.


----------



## Apl Hed (Mar 6, 2002)

Rich Chang said:


> My vote goes for Aaron Bomia from Michigan! Oh wait, he didn't sign up. Well, since it looks like he and I will be the only folks from Michigan not going to this race (yeah, we are losers), he will win our local club race at least.


i guess im a loser also, i had to bail on my halloween classic entry. ill be at hobby hub on sunday to practice mod, maybe ill meet up with the bigbully for some modified type fun. see ya then rich.


----------



## BigBully2 (Sep 26, 2003)

Apl - Oh, you'll see me this weekend alright.


----------



## Aaron Bomia (Feb 14, 2002)

Oh, boy, I can't wait for the showdown. :lol:


----------



## bshields (Sep 27, 2001)

Rich Chang will dominate and he's not even entered. Also, Mr. Chang is donating his salary for the month of October to the TQ.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

The only time I dominate is in my dreams!

You don't want my salary - I earn less than Jen Barnes!

-Rich




bshields said:


> Rich Chang will dominate and he's not even entered. Also, Mr. Chang is donating his salary for the month of October to the TQ.


----------



## Jen Barnes (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey now! I resemble that remark!


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Remember Tables and Chairs and Multistrips!!! 

We have a small number of tables and chairs that can be rented!!!
YOu can also hit the Home Depot around the corner from track for any last minute items you may have forgotten, like box-o-rags, chairs, multi-strips, heck even a cheap table if need be!!

Ray


----------



## Bobby Flack (Mar 3, 2002)

I pick JC to sweep, without a ride.


----------



## alb (Oct 23, 2003)

*Home Depot and chairs*

The Home Depot no longer has folding chairs!!! I was there 3 weeks ago and they are sold out for the season. Target has them, and they are just down the road.


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Bobby Flack said:


> I pick JC to sweep, without a ride.



Bobby, I'm not sure Josh would appreciate volunteering him for Janitorial Services. He'll be pretty busy racing. :devil: LOL!


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

alb said:


> The Home Depot no longer has folding chairs!!! I was there 3 weeks ago and they are sold out for the season. Target has them, and they are just down the road.



Yup-your right-this area where the track is has everything. Rite-Aid, Mcdonalds, Rally's,grocery store, applebees, Target, mr. hero......


----------



## Bobby Flack (Mar 3, 2002)

LOL.. Its ok.. he needs the money! See ya tonight!


----------



## ctmazzo (Oct 21, 2003)

How many guys are racing at Larrys friday???


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Chris, I think most of the usual suspects wil be there, there's only a handfull of us going down to Cleveland for the weekend; Bobby Flack, Greg Powrie, Chris Mockerman, Derek Manchester, and myself from the regular Friday night croud...


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Bobby Flack said:


> LOL.. Its ok.. he needs the money! See ya tonight!



I won't be in 'till early tomorrow morning, my pesky job's interfering with what's really improtant in life.


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

ctmazzo said:


> How many guys are racing at Larrys friday???


Chris , 
I'll be there , three laps down as usual .
Bob 
ps no fireballs OK


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Howsit going at the race?  How was the club race yesterday? Who is looking fast in practice?

Good luck to everyone there and have fun!

-Rich


----------



## DerekManchester (Mar 31, 2002)

Well......Dan finally finished a run late today :lol: 

Dan+Xray+Mod motor= :drunk:


----------



## Bobby Flack (Mar 3, 2002)

Rich Chang said:


> Howsit going at the race?  How was the club race yesterday? Who is looking fast in practice?
> 
> Good luck to everyone there and have fun!
> 
> -Rich


Ok here is the little bit I heard from Bobby, I could tell you a lot about his set-up because that is all we talked about.

Dumas TQ'd the club race, Josh was second Mark Adams was fifth and Bobby sixth in Mod sedan. Actually all I have heard about is Mod sedan. I think Walter had fast lap of the evening but had some issues in qualifying.

Josh is runing JACO tires and SMC batteries (good choice I think) and Fantom motors. I don't know if these are "Weekend deals" or long term.

In practice yesterday Blackstock was fast along with the normal crowd of fast guys. John Orr is out of retirement and at the track. Traction rolling became an issue in the afternoon.

I will talk to Bobby later today and let you guys know what is happening.

Ted


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

Thanks Ted , Keep us posted , fun racing with you last night .
 Bob


----------



## Mac The Knife (Jul 23, 2002)

Bobby Flack said:


> Ok here is the little bit I heard from Bobby, I could tell you a lot about his set-up because that is all we talked about.
> 
> I think Walter had fast lap of the evening but had some issues in qualifying.
> 
> ...


Fast lap, and issues in qualifying,,,,,,,, Don't they have a pill to cure this affliction???


----------



## Bobby Flack (Mar 3, 2002)

Mac The Knife said:


> Fast lap, and issues in qualifying,,,,,,,, Don't they have a pill to cure this affliction???


The only pill I know of in this area isn't needed by fast guys. I will check with Mark Martin for details.

Ted


----------



## dalfredson (Oct 24, 2003)

Can someone please post some results of today's qualifying or a link to the Jlap results. Just curious how some of the familiar names are doing.


----------



## Mike Blackstock (Oct 16, 2002)

well, i just got off the phone with mike and he gave me some qual results after 2 rounds:

1/12th stock: TQ mike dunnigan, 2nd Wayne Gerber Jr.
1/12th masters: TQ Bud Bartos

Mike is TQ in both tc mod and 1/12th mod josh is 2nd in both.. 

sorry for lack of info, he says it is hectic and they just started the third round..if i am up when the third round is over i will post what i know

vicky


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Courtesy of rctech.net:

Here are the results from qualifying after two rounds.

BRP Class

1. Wayne Gerber Jr.
2. Bud Bartos
3. Bill Jeric
4. Patrick Barber
5. Don Smolik
6. Michael Elwood
7. Don Deutsche
8. Dick Oettinger
9. Mark Svec

12th Scale Masters

1. Bud Bartos
2. Chuck Lonergan
3. Bob Vanwagner
4. Kelly Bean
5. David Lee
6. Eli Ezrow
7. Mark Sweeney
8. Ray Huang
9. Bill Jeric
10. Michael Thomas

12th Scale Stock

1. Mike Dunnigan
2. Wayne Gerber Jr.
3. Greg Anthony
4. Ray Darrouh
5. Paul Ciccarello
6. Mo Denton
7. Aaron Buran
8. Mark Smyka
9. Mike Pulfer
10. Jeff Dayger

12th Scale Modified

1. Mike Blackstock
2. Josh Cyrul
3. Mike Lufaso
4. Walter Henderson
5. Jon Orr
6. Chris Doseck
7. Eric Desrosiers
8. Jeff Brown
9. Mike Dumas
10. Jeff Dayger

Touring Stock

1. Ray Darrouh
2. Mike Dunnigan
3. Rob Love
4. Chuck Lonergan
5. Kevin Kane
6. Rich Martslof
7. Eli Ezrow
8. Dana Bailes
9. Brad Johnson
10. Scott Furtado

(Leaders' times from 26/5:00 to 26/5:05)

Touring Modified

1. Mike Blackstock
2. Josh Cyrul
3. Mike Dumas
4. Paul Lemieux
5. Andrew Gray
6. John Orr
7. Jeff Brown
8. Mike Lufaso
9. Mike McMahon
10. Chris Doseck

(Leaders' times from 29/5:09 to 28/5:06)


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Round 3 results, again courtesy of rctech.net:

Here we go, Round 3 results for all the classes that I'm aware of.

BRP Class

1. Wayne Gerber Jr.
2. Bud Bartos
3. Bill Jeric
4. Patrick Barber
5. Don Smolik
6. Michael Elwood
7. Don Deutsche
8. Dick Oettinger
9. Mark Svec

12th Scale Masters

1. Bud Bartos
2. Chuck Lonergan
3. David Lee
4. Bob Vanwagner
5. Kelly Bean
6. Eli Ezrow
7. Dave Morrow
8. Michael Thomas
9. Mark Sweeney
10. Bill Jeric

12th Scale Stock

1. Mike Dunnigan
2. Scott Furtado
3. Dana Bailes
4. Wayne Gerber Jr.
5. Greg Anthony
6. Mo Denton
7. Ray Darrouh
8. Paul Ciccarello
9. Mike Pulfer
10. Jeff Dayger

12th Scale Modfieid

1. Josh Cyrul
2. Mike Blackstock
3. Mike Lufaso
4. Walter Henderson
5. Jon Orr
6. Eric Desrosiers
7. Mike McMahon
8. Mike Dumas
9. Chris Doseck
10. Dan Miles

Touring Stock

1. Mike Dunnigan
2. Ray Darrouh
3. Rob Love
4. Chuck Lonergan
5. Rich Martslof
6. Kevin Kane
7. Greg Anthony
8. Eli Ezrow
9. Dana Bailes
10. Brad Johnson

Touring Modified

1. Josh Cyrul
2. Mike Blackstock
3. Paul Lemieux
4. Mike Dumas
5. Chris Doseck
6. Andrew Gray
7. Eric Desrosiers
8. Jon Orr
9. Mark Adams
10. Jeff Brown

Keep in mind there is one more round of qualifying tomorrow morning, followed by the mains.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Yes, I am stirrng the pot: there is one more round of qualifying left and at this time, Jeff Dayger is behind Mo Denton in 1/12th stock by 4 spots. 

Will Jeff pull ahead of Mo in the 4th round? 

Which way will the paycheck exchange go?

Who knows! Tune in later to find out! 

(I am chewing on my nails in anticipation!)

LOL!
-Rich


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

:thumbsup:  :wave:


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

I just talked to my brother and the winners are:

Mike Dunnigan won both stock TC and stock 12th

Josh Cryul won both mod TC and mod 12th

Bob Vanwagner won masters 12th

Wayne Gerber Jr. won BRP class

I know in Stock TC it was Dunnigan, Ray Darrouh, Chuck Lonergan, and Greg Anthony were the top 4. 

Other then that I don't know nothin.


----------



## joneser (Oct 28, 2002)

*correction*

Just thought I would post a correction to the results. Josh was one of two winners in 12ths scale mod. Mike Dumas was TQ and led for most of the race but on the last lap Josh and Mike crossed the line (tumbling) at the same time. J-Lap had them both cross the line in exactly the same time down to the thousenth of a second. After much deliberation and an A main drivers meeting it was decided that they would be co champions. The race directors handled the tough situation well and the two drivers were equally good about the situation (very classy) . There were many suggestions on how to determine a winner but I think that many agreed that this was fair.


----------



## Mames (Feb 25, 2002)

i was at the race today for a while, i have to admit the 12 scale mod race had to be the best race i have ever seen. 
co champions cant get any better after that race. to see josh come back from the flip in the early laps to pass almost every one and then to be a dead even race. wow if that was no history in the making. damm i will be thinking about that one for a while. hats off to norcar they put on a great race, again. 

i just can not wait for the champs.....

later
matt


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

I see several very good comments about the 1/12 modified A Main. I was marshalling at the start finish line and couldn't determine the outcome with my eye. The scoring system said they both had identical times, meaning a dead heat between them. I am interested in hearing some suggestions about a method of determining a winner in this situation. Let's see want some of the rest of you have to say.


----------



## David Usnik (Oct 8, 2002)

davidl said:


> I see several very good comments about the 1/12 modified A Main. I was marshalling at the start finish line and couldn't determine the outcome with my eye. The scoring system said they both had identical times, meaning a dead heat between them. I am interested in hearing some suggestions about a method of determining a winner in this situation. Let's see want some of the rest of you have to say.


What about using they're lap times as the deciding factor?


----------



## joneser (Oct 28, 2002)

*suggestion*

David....If I were to put a rule into place for a tie it would be to check the position of the transponder on the car. There is probably no way that the cars have the transponders in the exact same position so one of those cars has to cross the line ahead of the other. In this particular situation it is tough to enforce after the fact because the cars were tumbling across the line...but if it was in writing ahead of time then there should be no complaints. Some of the other suggestions like most laps led or give it to the higher qualifier make no sense to me becuase they have nothing to do with their position on the last lap of a race...it does not matter who led a race anywhere other than the finish. A run-off seemed like a good idea but I understand that this is their job in some cases and that might not be the best way to handle the situation with so much at stake. just my .02

I do think that the drivers and race directors handled the situation very well considering the unlikelyhood and the lack of a rule in place.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

davidl said:


> I see several very good comments about the 1/12 modified A Main. I was marshalling at the start finish line and couldn't determine the outcome with my eye. The scoring system said they both had identical times, meaning a dead heat between them. I am interested in hearing some suggestions about a method of determining a winner in this situation. Let's see want some of the rest of you have to say.


I know this isn't a ROAR race but in the National Guidelines they have a rule that reads as follows:

Page 4 of the National Guidelines
"A Head Referee must be provided by the Host Track. There can be more than one Referee, but only one ‘Head
Referee’. Referees should be experienced in the scales they are refereeing, they must have a good knowledge of ROAR
rules and be a current ROAR member. The Head Referee may not participate in the event or serve in any other official
capacity. A Referee must observe each heat and Main from start to finish. A Referee may be the ‘Finish Line Judge’."

On page 5 of the National Guidelines it reads
To resolve close finishes during the Main Events, the following guidelines apply:
1. The finish line will be clearly marked on the racing surface by a line across the entire racing lane.
2. The finishing order of the race will be determined by the order in which the cars physically reach the finish line.
This will take precedence in the event there is a conflict with the results reported by the computer. The Finish Line Judge
will record the number order of the cars as they physically ‘reached’ the finish line.
3. The finish of all main events, except the A-Mains, will be observed by a finish line judge and/or a dedicated
finish line video camera. The use of both is recommended. The finish of all A-Mains will be observed by both a finish line
judge and a dedicated finish line video camera. In the case of bump-up racing, a dedicated finish line video camera (with
enough film/memory) must be used to record the C, B and A mains in their entirety.
4. The fact that a car crosses the finish line outside the limits of the racing line will not be cause for a penalty
unless it results in an advantage over another car. If an advantage is gained, the minimum penalty will be 10 seconds.

I think that this would pretty much solve the problem especially if there is someone that is dedicated to only looking at the finishing results. That person would be more in tune and focused on his job then some possible disstraction. I also know some are going to be like this isn't a ROAR National race but it is a National level series and rules should be looked at form everywhere.


----------



## Bobby Flack (Mar 3, 2002)

All I have to say is WOW. The NORCAR gang put on a great race. Everything went smoothly and i'm pretty sure everyone had a great time. The racing was soooooo close. Looks like Cleveland is going to be very interesting next month. Anyways, Can't wait to race with you guys again. Hopefully at the Nationals. :thumbsup:


----------



## joneser (Oct 28, 2002)

*close finish*

xpressmen.....I have not been racing long but I have never seen a camera set up at a finish line yet so I am not sure that they did anything different than any other race. We have already heard that a person that was at the start/finish line was unable to tell who won most likely because they were tumbling. 

For the future, the camera seems like a decent idea but it there are other issues such as cost, 1 more thing to manage on a race day and who knows what else. just my .02


----------



## joneser (Oct 28, 2002)

*Snacks and Beverages*

A big thanks to Dave Mogg and the others who helped keep the snacks and beverages stocked up. Great job.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Bobby Flack said:


> All I have to say is WOW. The NORCAR gang put on a great race. Everything went smoothly and i'm pretty sure everyone had a great time. The racing was soooooo close. Looks like Cleveland is going to be very interesting next month. Anyways, Can't wait to race with you guys again. Hopefully at the Nationals. :thumbsup:



Bobby-glad you had a great time. There are so many people and companies to thank. From the great sponsors to the great racers to the guys from the club who kept the trash cans empty!! I know I must have restocked and cleaned the bathrooms about 30 times in those few days. The bathrooms stayed amazingly clean considering the traffic that room was receiving!!!!!

I want to Thank every single person who had anything to do with this event. Yes-EVERY SINGLE person-*Thank-you*


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I'm still tired.....


----------



## Aaron Bomia (Feb 14, 2002)

Ray - You're welcome! :lol:


----------



## buddylee503 (Sep 22, 2003)

Yes, thank you guys for a great race, great announcing, and last of all, exciting mains. See everyone at the champs. Catch up on all the sleep that we missed this weekend.

Dan Hartman


----------



## ohiorcdad (Mar 25, 2002)

Thanks to the NORCAR gang, especially Aaron, Ray and Jimmy.

Great job, Ian. Exciting as usual.

Way to choke, Tony!!

When I raced sprint cars the USAC rule was in the event of a tie the order reverted back to the last complete lap. What ever you do has to be understood upfront. What you guys decided was the only right thing to do under the circumstances. Any other decision at that point and somebody was not going to like the decision. 

Great tune-up for the Champs. I think the Snake is ready. See you guys in a month.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2003)

*Clean-up*

Guys let me know if youll have a clean-up date/time like too help.

Dan :thumbsup:


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

DanMedved said:


> Guys let me know if youll have a clean-up date/time like too help.
> 
> Dan :thumbsup:



Dan Hartman-Thanks!!

Dan medved-beleive it or not-we worked on track a bit Sunday night and I went in today to let the rental company pick-up the tables and chiars and i did more sweeping and cleaning while they loaded!! Place is only a an hour with two people from being back to normal.

Thanks and I will let you and Pete know a time. E-mail me again your phone number so i can call you up. And btw-A HUGE thank you to you and Pete and Dave Usnik for all your help all day!!!


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

ohiorcdad said:


> Thanks to the NORCAR gang, especially Aaron, Ray and Jimmy.
> 
> Great job, Ian. Exciting as usual.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dean-as you know it was a lot of work and to be honest-this race snowballed from a "hope we get a 100 entries" race to the 210 entry, Proffesional Teams, national caliber Monster it was in a matter of a few weeks!!!

I am already creating word documents with things I think we can improve on and things we need for 2004!!


Also-werent our tech guys GREAT???? Those guys rocked and never left their posts!!! Wow-were they awesome!!

Ray


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

So, did Mo get that guy's paycheck?

-Rich


----------



## fleetwood (Oct 11, 2002)

Mo outqualified old boy by a lap or two. Mo got the si_ beat out of him the main and Dayger was one of them. Mo got broke.


Thanks to Ray, Jimmy, and Aaron. Had a great time guys.....


RB Love


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Mo built my Speedmerchant Rev3 for me and it is the fastest-yet easiest to drive 12th scale car I have ever driven. Thanks Mo!!!

Michael Thomas, Bill Jeric, Dave Morrow and I all had a Great time battling to stay in the A-Main and in the end-I think my inexperience showed as I felll from 8th to 11th in the last two qualifiers!!! and my car was fastest in the last two qualifiers, not the first two. I am always learning!!!


----------



## CRL sandbagger (Nov 18, 2002)

fleetwood said:


> Mo outqualified old boy by a lap or two. Mo got the si_ beat out of him the main and Dayger was one of them. Mo got broke.
> 
> 
> Thanks to Ray, Jimmy, and Aaron. Had a great time guys.....
> ...


Mo got Toolboxed!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Wasn't the bet based on qualifying position?

-Rich


----------



## fleetwood (Oct 11, 2002)

Rich,

Mo and Dunnigan were in a world of their own. The only two guys to go 43 laps.............


----------



## walterhenderson (May 8, 2002)

CRL sandbagger said:


> Mo got Toolboxed!!! :lol: :lol:


Don't you mean Fished


----------



## ohiorcdad (Mar 25, 2002)

You are absolutely right, Ray. I think tech ran as smoothly as I have seen at a race. No hassles, no waiting.


----------



## ohioman (Oct 28, 2003)

Denton hits everything out there. It was only obvious he was going to break in the main, he about broke every qualifier he was out there. As far as Dayger taking him out in the main, its not true. They were side by side going into the only relatively tight section of the track and Mo pinched him to the inside so dayger hit it. Nobodys fault it was just a racing insident. I've been checking this forum out before the race and I have never seen Jeff run, but after this weekend it is clear that he can drive fast laps despite being without any horsepower. But the locals were tough.

What a great Mod 12th main!

Great show AARON...


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

ohiorcdad said:


> You are absolutely right, Ray. I think tech ran as smoothly as I have seen at a race. No hassles, no waiting.



TECH was DIALLED!!! Those guys kept everyone check, and moving all weekend long, and they kept us properly informed in Timing/Scoring for the whole weekend. 

Dean and Dan: Thanks for the words of encouragement and look forward to more of the same at the Champs!!!


----------



## 1fastguy1 (Apr 30, 2002)

I am sick of people bashing me out here , now I hit everything?
I suppose my 43 lap run (one of only 3 in stock 1/12,and one was masters) wasnt good enough? should have gone 44 I guess.I spend all weekend working on peoples motors and rebuilding peoples cars to help as much as possible just to have some a#$hole come on here and talk @#%&. Its funny the people that say stuff that are the people that never put their names at the end of their posts and never go outside and race to put their mouth at ease. instead they sit in front of the computer for 23 hours a day and read up on set-ups and whos fast at this time or that time then proceed to talk about it like they know everything. Dayger is fast I never said he wasnt, I outqualified him by a lap but what do you expect that is my home track I race there EVERY weekend and OHIOMAN wherever your from (obviosly not ohio judging by your local guy comment)whatever you saw in the main you need to open those eyes a little more I ended up with a broken chassis two broken body posts and lost a damper tube in the main I would agree that I wreck somtimes but when I take my body off and have a crc sticker on the INSIDE of my body I would say I had a little help
anyway congrats to Dunnigan for a great weekend and to Rob Love for putting it 4th on the grid
and to the retards who let me vent my steam every now and then, come see me in the champs
Mo Denton


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

WOW!!!!!!



Good post Mo......



-Wayne


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

I said it before and I'll say it again-MO BUILT my Rev3 kit and it was dialed!!! For two rounds I was ahead of guys who used to outqualify me by 3 or 4 laps!!! He didnt want anything for doing it-though I tried to take car of him anyways!!!

If I tried to go 43 laps I would be hitting stuff too!!! :lol:

I've watched the top 10 guys qualify for months and they run so hard and take SOO many chances running fast and tight-how can you not tap once in awhile. I tapped tree times just doing a 40 8 flat!!! hahaha!!!

I would love to see your post stay here for an eternity Mo-so edit the cussing please so it won get deleted for years to come......

Mo for president!!


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Tree times? Engrish isn't your first language, eh? HAHA!!!! Just kidding, my fellow Asian bro!

-Rich




rayhuang said:


> I tapped tree times just doing a 40 8 flat!!!


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

ohioman said:


> Denton hits everything out there. It was only obvious he was going to break in the main, he about broke every qualifier he was out there. As far as Dayger taking him out in the main, its not true. They were side by side going into the only relatively tight section of the track and Mo pinched him to the inside so dayger hit it. Nobodys fault it was just a racing insident. I've been checking this forum out before the race and I have never seen Jeff run, but after this weekend it is clear that he can drive fast laps despite being without any horsepower. But the locals were tough.
> 
> What a great Mod 12th main!
> 
> Great show AARON...



ohioman: Unfortunately, You're either on drugs or blind. The incident to which you're referring happened: A. After Dayger hit a board and spun around, and B. Drove right into the side of Mo's car. In no way am I professing that Jeff did it intentionally, but that's what actually happened. I saw it unfold right before my very eyes. You don't get to be one of only TWO drivers to run 43 laps on a layout by hitting everything. Mo hit a ton of stopped traffic when it was spread all over the driving line in the corners he happend to be in, but most of those hits were ABSOLUTELY unavoidable. And if you wanna see somebody wheel with a ripless car, watch PULFER.


----------



## fleetwood (Oct 11, 2002)

Mo,

Do not even listen to this idiots. Everyone who knows you or was there knew who had the car to beat. You and the car were dialed bro. You're right. All you did all weekend was help EVERYONE. I myself appreciate ALL of the help. I wouldn't have ended up where I did without your help.

As for Dayger. He did have a good car and is a great driver. I thought what he did to you was dirty, but that is now done and over. We have Cleveland next month to start all over. 

To note. I have never seen A mains so dirty and out of control. Everyone was getting peeled My new paint scheme is going to be a bullseye on the roof.............


RB


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

It sounds like Mo never got that guy's paycheck? If it wasn't given to him, then that's pretty cheesy in my book.

-Rich


----------



## Eric Desrosiers (Oct 16, 2003)

Hey guys just want to give a shout out to the NORCAR crew. The race went off without any problems. They did a FANTASTIC :thumbsup: job the entire weekend. Racing went smoothly and the announcing as always ROCKED THE HOUSE by my man Ian! Great Job guys. The Big Boys Toys Crew & Myself had a great time. See ya all in Cleveland.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

fleetwood, in my glorious C-Main Sedan run I got a killer start as usual and got up to 4th from 9th. Was holding my own with an i'll handling car and a guy (I wont forget this paint job!!!) went inside of me, put his nose on my rear body work and turned out-spinning me into the board. Now THATS dirty driving!! It took my 2 minutes to catch the 5th to 8th place train and when I did-I had no car to race with. Bummer.

Your right-racing in general has gotten less respectful. Champs is even worse!!

Ray


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Rich Chang said:


> Tree times? Engrish isn't your first language, eh? HAHA!!!! Just kidding, my fellow Asian bro!
> 
> -Rich


Rich,

I thought you were french? Last time I listen to Aaron.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Oui Oui, I am French, but I am posing as an Asian so that Ray doesn't think I am being racist. LOL!

-Rich


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

ooohhh-la-la!!!


----------



## fleetwood (Oct 11, 2002)

Anyone have Tony Williams' e-mail address??? PM me with it if so.

Thanks,
RB Love


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

fleetwood said:


> Anyone have Tony Williams' e-mail address??? PM me with it if so.
> 
> Thanks,
> RB Love


Done!!


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

*A_Main Results*

1/12th masters A

Bob Vanwagner 42 8:09.3
Bud Bartos 42 8:09.7
Eli Ezrow 41 8:07
Mike Thomas 41 8:09
Kelly Bean 41 8:10
Mark sweeny 41 8:11
Chuck Lonergan 40 8:01
David Lee 40 8:04
Bill jeric 40 8:05
Dave Morrow 39 8:03

1/12th stock A

Mike Dunnigan 43 8:18
Mike pulfer 42 8:05
Wayne gerber jr 42 8:08
Paul ciccarello 42 8:11
Ray Darrouch 41 8:01
Jeff Dayger 41 8:06
Dana Bailes 41 8:07
Aaron Buran 41 8:11
Greg Anthony 40 8:08
Mo Denton 33 6:31

1/12 Mod A

Mike Dumas 45 8:03.431
Josh Cyrul 45 8:03.431
Mike Blackstock 45 8:05
Mike McMahon 45 8:09
Eric Descrosiers 44 8:01
Walter Henderson 44 8:02
Mike Lufaso 44 8:06
Chris Doseck 44 8:07.5
Jon Orr 44 8:07.8
Jeff Brown 44 8:11

TC Stock A

Mike Dunnigan 26 5:00
Ray Darrouch 26 5:04
Chuck Lonergan 26 5:05
Greg Anthony 26 5:06
Rob love 26 5:10
Kevin Kane 25 5:05
Eli Ezrow 25 5:07
Rich Martsolf 25 5:08
Brad Johnson 19 4:01
Dana Bailes 10 2:04

TC Mod A

Josh Cyrul 29 5:05
Paul Lemieux 29 5:08.2
Mike Blackstock 29 5:08.22
Mike dumas 28 5:03
Jon Orr 28 5:09.6
Andrey Grey 28 5:09.9
Eric Descrosiers 27 5:02
Craig Xavier 25 5:02
Mark Adams 7 1:23
Chris Doseck 6 1:08


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Pictures are up!!! NORCAR Halloween Classic


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

Uttt?


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

Ttt..


----------



## CrashTestDummy (Jan 17, 2006)

Seaball......our shop will be there ready to work with you guys in anyway we can for the Classic....and the guys from this area will definitely be there for the race as always.....lookin forward to another good one.

jim


----------

